# Monedas con Premium VIII: Onzas Africanas



## fff (10 Ene 2012)

*Onzas Africanas*.
Hay un par de paises que pueden hacer las delicias en el terreno metálico para los coleccionistas de exquisitices. Y apuesto a que antes de entrar en el negocio ni lo habriais sospechado...
-*Somalia*. Hace Elefantes y Monos. Dos colecciones completas, separadas y diferentes
.*Monos Somalies* (1998 - 2004): 7 monedas
.*Elefantes Somalies* (2004 - 2012): 9 monedas
Las primeras llevan mucho premium por ser antiguas y presumo que de tirada escasa.
Ambas en mi opinión no son tan vistosas como las que vienen a continuación.
-*Rwanda (Animales de la Selva)*: 5 monedas hasta la fecha
Con el dibujo del _continente africano_ y un animal en una cara; en mi opinión son unas de las onzas de plata más bonitas que he visto. El diseño de la contraportada no es tan espectacular, pero la cara, vale la pena 

Caracterísiticas:
999 de plata
40 mm
31.1 Grams 1oz
Tiradas cortas.

Son colecciones interesantes, pero aqui podemos empezar a pagar tranquilamente el spotx4, x5 para encontrar una onza de años anteriores.
No recomendables para amantes del bullion. 
Sin embargo encontraremos bastante asequible la moneda del año.

Ventajas:
-Colecciones diferentes.
-Inversión? El problema a mi entender es la demanda. Hay demanda?
-"Pueden" ser una inversión interesante.

Desventajas:
-Caras.
-Difíciles de encontrar.

Hay poca información de estas monedas, alguien que pueda añadir más detalles o comentar sus impresiones... adelante por favor

Esperamos ansiosos las fotos de asqueado


----------



## asqueado (10 Ene 2012)

Nos hemos cruzado, fijate lo que le decia a un forero

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/275859-monedas-con-premium-vii-kiwis-3.html


----------



## tonypower (10 Ene 2012)

Estos posts son muy buenos, ayudan a los principiantes como yo a formarse.

Muchas gracias fff.


----------



## asqueado (10 Ene 2012)

Que en las monedas de elefantes en el 2010, salen dos monedas a la venta, una de ella con la misma imagen del 2009 y ahora en el 2012, tambien ha salido dos monedas con el mismo dibujo, una de ella "privy" con dibujo de Dragon.
Quiero hacer constar que sobre monedas de elefantes tambien salio una coleccion de Zambia desde el año 1999 al 2003, que son tan bonitas como la de somalia o incluso mas.
Pido disculpas por las fotos si no salen muy bien, pero es lo mejor que puedo hacerlas.
Aqui os pongo la coleccion completa de los monos y elefantes de Somalia







y aqui la coleccion completa de las cuatro monedas de Ruanda, los dibujos son un gorila año 2008, unos elefantes del año 2009, unos leones año 2010,unas cebras año 2011 y año 2012 unos rinocerontes, como consecuencia del brillo que tienen no se aprecia muy bien la moneda, en mano es muy bonita.










.



.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Ene 2012)

Mira en el menu de tu cámara a ver si tiene el modo "macro". En las Canon se representa por la silueta de un tulipan con una "D" dentro.

Sirve para hacer fotos a muy corta distancia.


Ah, acerca de las monedas, si no recuerdo mal la ceca es alemana y privada.


----------



## asqueado (11 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Mira en el menu de tu cámara a ver si tiene el modo "macro". En las Canon se representa por la silueta de un tulipan con una "D" dentro.
> 
> Sirve para hacer fotos a muy corta distancia.
> 
> ...



He mirado y no encuentro nada de lo que dices, tengo una nikon coolpix3700, ya tiene algunos años, pero es que se junta mis problemas de vista con varias operaciones y el no saber realizarlas, lo siento.


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

Oye vale ya no? 

Como sigas poniendo colecciones esto va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora jajaja

¿Cuántas quedan? ¿canguros y algo más?


----------



## macalu (11 Ene 2012)

Vuelvo agradecer al forero asqueado toda la informacion q nos brinda ,q grande y q buena persona eres,aqui os dejo donde podeis ver la coleccion de las monedas de ruanda,falta la de 2012
Verkauf - Wir bieten an - Silber - Silbermünzen - Afrika Ruanda - Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium
saludos


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> He mirado y no encuentro nada de lo que dices, tengo una nikon coolpix3700, ya tiene algunos años, pero es que se junta mis problemas de vista con varias operaciones y el no saber realizarlas, lo siento.



He visto una de Ruanda con un gorila de montaña de 2010 ó 2011, no parecen de la misma colección pero tal vez quieras tenerla


----------



## asqueado (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> He visto una de Ruanda con un gorila de montaña de 2010 ó 2011, no parecen de la misma colección pero tal vez quieras tenerla



Estas seguro que es del 2010 0 2011, porque existe la de la coleccion del 2008 que es un gorila, si tienes posibilidad de ponerme alguna foto. gracias


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Estas seguro que es del 2010 0 2011, porque existe la de la coleccion del 2008 que es un gorila, si tienes posibilidad de ponerme alguna foto. gracias



Es ésta:
Ruanda 2010 - Kwita Izina (Berggorilla) 1 oz silber PP

Pero ya te digo que parece de una colección diferente o fuera de colección.


----------



## asqueado (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Es ésta:
> Ruanda 2010 - Kwita Izina (Berggorilla) 1 oz silber PP
> 
> Pero ya te digo que parece de una colección diferente o fuera de colección.



Si ya la habia visto, pero es fuera de coleccion. Gracias


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

Comentar que aunque "Africanas" la mayoría de ellas o al menos las Elephant son "made in Germany". Si ya lo habéis comentado, no he dicho nada ::


----------



## asqueado (14 Ene 2012)

Bueno a peticion del forero *duval81*, pongo la coleccion de elefantes de Zambia con un valor facial de 5000 Kwacha desde el año 1999-2003 ambos inclusive con 1 onza de plata


----------



## duval81 (14 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno a peticion del forero *duval81*, pongo la coleccion de elefantes de Zambia con un valor facial de 5000 Kwacha desde el año 1999-2003 ambos inclusive con 1 onza de plata



Gracias por complacerme! 

¿Qué tienes uno repe? ¿o algún año hicieron dos?


----------



## asqueado (14 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Gracias por complacerme!
> 
> ¿Qué tienes uno repe? ¿o algún año hicieron dos?



Tengo un repe del año 2001, uno en calidad proof y otro BU
De nada


----------



## duval81 (15 Mar 2012)

Bueno resubo este post (se nos ha pasado la fiebre monedera...) para decir que he recibido mi primera moneda de Ruanda y comparto la opinión de fff, son muy bonitas. El reverso merece mucho la pena y el anverso está simpático porque está lleno de palabras "raras".

Por cierto, me la han mandado en una funda cuadrada de plástico blando (algo así como una bolsa precintada con un emblema que pone BNR, ¿Banque Nationale de Ruanda?), ¿es el envoltorio oficial?

P.D.: y desde aquí os invito a todos a que veáis hotel Ruanda, a mi juicio un peliculón sobre el genocidio que allí hubo y si tenéis oportunidad a leer este libro:
Editorial Tirant Lo Blanch - Hotel Rwanda . Entre el Genocidio y el Altruismo. Jos Luis Prez Trivio.

Son sólo 85 páginas, así que se lee en dos ratos.


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Mar 2012)

Duval

Fundas cuadradas me imagino que seran como las que le ponian a las kokaburras, si quieres un consejo, sacalas de ahi y ponlas en capsulas redondas tipicas. Las cuadradas tienen cuatro orificios, uno por cada lado por donde se cuela el aire y te va dejando la oxidacion normal por esos lados.


----------



## fff (15 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Por cierto, me la han mandado en una funda cuadrada de plástico blando (algo así como una bolsa precintada con un emblema que pone BNR, ¿Banque Nationale de Ruanda?), ¿es el envoltorio oficial?



Es correcto. Si fuera una bolsilla normal, la quitaria y la encapsularia, pero asi, casi que me da lástima quitarla de su funda original.

Es una chulada, cual tienes? El Rino?


----------



## kboom (15 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Duval
> 
> Fundas cuadradas me imagino que seran como las que le ponian a las kokaburras, si quieres un consejo, sacalas de ahi y ponlas en capsulas redondas tipicas. Las cuadradas tienen cuatro orificios, uno por cada lado por donde se cuela el aire y te va dejando la oxidacion normal por esos lados.



Pues yo juraria que al menos las 2012 están envasadas al vacío... De ser así, creéis que sigue interesando sacarlas? Gracias


----------



## duval81 (15 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Duval
> 
> Fundas cuadradas me imagino que seran como las que le ponian a las kokaburras, si quieres un consejo, sacalas de ahi y ponlas en capsulas redondas tipicas. Las cuadradas tienen cuatro orificios, uno por cada lado por donde se cuela el aire y te va dejando la oxidacion normal por esos lados.



No es como las de las primeras kookas. Es como una bolsita precintada calentando el plástico (como cuando vas a Carrefour y cierras las bolsas que llevas de fuera con ese aparato que da calor).

No entra aire ni de coña, lo único si algún día quiero ponerlas en paneles como los tuyos, que claro no entran.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:03 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:00 ----------




fff dijo:


> Es correcto. Si fuera una bolsilla normal, la quitaria y la encapsularia, pero asi, casi que me da lástima quitarla de su funda original.
> 
> Es una chulada, cual tienes? El Rino?



El Rino sí. La más "baratica". Las de años anteriores, exceptuando la cebra, tela...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

Hace tiempo pregunté qué premium podrían tener los Somalian Wildlife Elephant pero de oro.

Son tipo Philharmoniker (no sé si llamarles monedas, la verdad, pese a que pongan no sé cuántos mil schilings) Oro .999

En su momento las compré (3) bajo spot, son de 2010.


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> No es como las de las primeras kookas. Es como una bolsita precintada calentando el plástico (como cuando vas a Carrefour y cierras las bolsas que llevas de fuera con ese aparato que da calor).
> 
> No entra aire ni de coña, lo único si algún día quiero ponerlas en paneles como los tuyos, que claro no entran.



Lo suyo seria averiguar que plastico es para saber si reacciona con el metal y la permisividad que tiene con el aire. Si es como el plastico de los karlillos, pues es mejor cambiar a capsulas


----------



## fff (15 Mar 2012)

Yo en este caso las dejaria en su fundilla. :

Los elefantes de oro no creo que tengan gran premium, quizás el andorrano teiene alguna idea más de su cotización...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Yo en este caso las dejaria en su fundilla. :
> 
> Los elefantes de oro no creo que tengan gran premium, quizás el andorrano teiene alguna idea más de su cotización...



Gracias. Como las compré bajo spot, me lancé sin problemas. Total, se venden como rounds y punto.

En webs internacionales sí veo que tienen sobrespot. En APMEX por ejemplo, está el Eagle a 1751 y el Elefante a 1833

Buy Gold Online | Buy Gold Somalian African Elephant Coins | APMEX.com

Buy Gold Online | Buy American Gold Eagle Coins | APMEX.com

Deja ver si algún entendido comenta algo.


----------



## fff (15 Mar 2012)

Hombre, como rounds no, como moneda, auqnue a ciertas alturas su valor es el metal. Pagando por debajo spot, hiciste una gran compra :


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Hombre, como rounds no, como moneda, auqnue a ciertas alturas su valor es el metal. Pagando por debajo spot, hiciste una gran compra :



No tenía yo muy claro que se considerasen monedas, eh...


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

Ls series de Ruanda y del Elefante son acunadas en Alemania. A este tipo de acunación se le llama comúnmente _Agenturmünze_ (moneda de agencia o moneda por encargo) en los foros alemanes. Un poco más formalmente se le llama Pseudomünze (falsa moneda).
Éstas son un tipo de moneda que no es emitida por iniciativa del país correspondiente, sino que es una moneda concebida por alguna casa de moneda privada que paga los derechos correspondientes ante el país en cuestiónn para que obtenga el respaldo monetario de ese país. Sin ese respaldo monetario las acunaciones serían solo medallas.

En cuanto a la versión bullion de las monedas de Ruanda: la funda de plástico es su protección original, como la de algunos Panda, Unicornios y otras monedas chinas. En Alemania su valor se puede depreciar si ya no se encuentran en esa funda.


----------



## fff (26 Mar 2012)

Te agradezco tu informacion y comentario Goldmaus. La verdad es su funda me parecia resultona pero incómoda, sin embargo ahi se quedaron...


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

Creo que fue una buena decisión, especialmente si algún día se quieren vender. Aunque son monedas de calidad BU, en Alemania alcanzan precios más altos que las correspondientes versiones en calidad PP.


----------



## Caracol (15 Sep 2012)

Alguien me puede decir la tirada o mintage de los elefantes des somalia??
No consigo encontrarla.
Gracias.


----------



## necho (15 Sep 2012)

Caracol dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir la tirada o mintage de los elefantes des somalia??
> No consigo encontrarla.
> Gracias.



En el siguiente mensaje del hilo "Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!" se responde a tu pregunta:

*"Tirada de las Somalia Elefant"*


----------



## Caracol (15 Sep 2012)

Gracias.

Las tiradas de los Elefantes de Somalia.

2004 : 6900
2005 : 5000
2006: 10.000
2007: 8.900
200(8): 7.000
2009: 125.000
2010: 120.000
2011: 174.000
2012: sin límite


----------



## elbruce (16 Sep 2012)

los koalas tambien tienen tirada ilimitada, en funcion de la demanda, la tirada del koala 2011 superó las 900.000 unidades, no creo que el elefante 2012 haya superado esa cantidad. ( yo tengo 9, aunque compradas a buen precio ).
Ahora entiendo porque es tan dificil encontrar elefantes anteriores al 2009 a un precio razonable, con tiradas inferiores a 10.000 unidades....dificil sera hacer la coleccion completa.
Supongo que el del 2013 tambien ira en funcion de la demanda a si que, al menos, se podra adquirir a buen precio.
Cuanto mayor demanda haya del elefante 2012 y 2013, mas interes habrá por adquirir las pocas unidades los de años anteriores, no?


----------



## Caracol (16 Sep 2012)

Yo entiendo que sí, al fin y al cabo no tener la colección incompleta fastidia muchísimo.
Me da que los elefantes antiguos se dispararán.


----------



## Goldmaus (12 Oct 2012)

El nuevo motivo de la serie de Ruanda acaba de ser presentado, es el *guepardo*.


----------



## tel (12 Oct 2012)

Es otra serie distinta, plata alemana hecha moneda por Ruanda, no de Somalia como los elefantes, en este caso son distintos animales cada año.

2008 Gorila
2009 Elefante
2010 Leon
2011 Cebra
2012 Rinoceronte
2013 *Guepardo*


----------



## pislacho10 (12 Oct 2012)

tel dijo:


> Es otra serie distinta, plata alemana hecha moneda por Ruanda, no de Somalia como lo elefantes, en este caso son distintos animales cada año.
> 
> 2008 Gorila
> 2009 Elefante
> ...



Gracias por avanzar qué animal dará vida a la siguiente moneda. 
La verdad es que es una colección preciosa, personalmente es una de mis favoritas, con un nivel de detalles en mi opinión bastante alto. Tengo la suerte de haber adquirido la cebra y el rinoceronte y próximamente espero añadir el león, aunque si bien es cierto los precios tanto del gorila como del elefante se disparan bastante, desconozco si es por cuestiones de tirada o por otros motivos. En cualquier caso y no me enrollo más, es una colección muy recomendable


----------



## Caracol (12 Oct 2012)

Comentar, que creo que el mintage es de 5000 unidades de cada una.
Va a estar cotizada.


----------



## Goldmaus (12 Oct 2012)

pislacho10 dijo:


> Gracias por avanzar qué animal dará vida a la siguiente moneda.
> La verdad es que es una colección preciosa, personalmente es una de mis favoritas, con un nivel de detalles en mi opinión bastante alto. Tengo la suerte de haber adquirido la cebra y el rinoceronte y próximamente espero añadir el león, aunque si bien es cierto los precios tanto del gorila como del elefante se disparan bastante, desconozco si es por cuestiones de tirada o por otros motivos. En cualquier caso y no me enrollo más, es una colección muy recomendable



Las monedas se acunan en Alemania. La ceca responsable de su acunación tiene muy buena reputación en la calidad de su trabajo y por ello hacen otras monedas también muy cotizadas.

La serie se acuna de octubre de un anio X a diciembre del anio siguiente. Por ejemplo, el guepardo se acuna a partir de este mes y sólo hasta diciembre del próximo anio.

Parece mucho tiempo, pero la acunación se va haciendo de acuerdo a los pedidos que se reciben. Por ello algunos coleccionistas las compran y rezan para que nadie más las pida (chiste).

Bromas aparte, el rinoceronte es el primer motivo que -según se comentó en el medio numismático alemán- se acuna en grandes cantidades. Sin embargo, ya que la ceca -por razones todavía desconocidas- no da a conocer las cifras oficiales, se duda que la "masificación" sea tan grande como la de otras monedas (elefantes somalís, por ejemplo).

Cordialmente,


----------



## tel (12 Oct 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Las monedas se acunan en Alemania. La ceca responsable de su acunación tiene muy buena reputación en la calidad de su trabajo y por ello hacen otras monedas también muy cotizadas.
> 
> La serie se acuna de octubre de un anio X a diciembre del anio siguiente. Por ejemplo, el guepardo se acuna a partir de este mes y sólo hasta diciembre del próximo anio.



Goldmaus, ¿cual es la ceca de esta moneda? La he estado buscando pero sólo he visto información que se contradice entre sí.


----------



## necho (12 Oct 2012)

*B.H. Mayer Mint*

B.H. Mayer Mint (Mayer Mint GmbH) es quien acuña las monedas _Rwanda African Wildlife_ bajo encargo del gobierno de Ruanda.

PD: Esta Mint también se encarga de la producción de las Kiwi a partir del año 2009. Para quien las coleccione; esta información aparece en la parte trasera del cartón (versión _blister_).


----------



## tel (14 Oct 2012)

Foto del guepardo de Ruanda:







Foto copiada de esta web


----------



## chak4l (15 Oct 2012)

Parece ser que goldmaus ya las tiene en su pagina web a 34,50 € , puede ser muy interesante el pillarlas a este precio.

Ruanda Gepard 2013 BU 1 Oz Silber


----------



## tel (15 Oct 2012)

y la versión proof a 59,90€


----------



## Andrew_Martin (15 Oct 2012)

tel dijo:


> Foto del guepardo de Ruanda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Está chula esta web que pones, hay bastante información. 
El indice que tienen esta guapo aunque echo de menos alguna como las Panda.

[INFO] Monedas bullion con premium : Monedas


----------



## takipa (20 Oct 2012)

*Elefante de Somalia Privi Mark "Snake"*

Esta es la foto del Elefante de Somalia 2013 con Privi Mark "Serpiente",


----------



## Caracol (20 Oct 2012)

Van a meter privis en todas las monedas, todos lo años??
Se está extendiendo la costumbre... 
Alguien sabe como evolucionan de precio las monedas con privy?


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Oct 2012)

Yo la verdad el tema de las privy mark paso de coleccionarlas, me parece una chorrada. Una cosa es que las monedas antiguas tengan variantes de formas en los grabados segun las cecas, y otra esto de hacer variantes con un circulillo diferente.

Y la verdad, ya de comprar monedas de paises fuera del coleccionismo tradicional , antes me iría a las de las islas del pacífico que vende femstore. Las veo mucho mas bonitas. Estas de Africa pueden estar de moda ahora pero no veo que a largo plazo vaya a haber mucho coleccionista interesado.


----------



## fff (21 Oct 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Y la verdad, ya de comprar monedas de paises fuera del coleccionismo tradicional , antes me iría a las de las islas del pacífico que vende femstore. Las veo mucho mas bonitas. Estas de Africa pueden estar de moda ahora pero no veo que a largo plazo vaya a haber mucho coleccionista interesado.



A cuales te refieres exactamente?

Los elefantes de Somalia me parece una muy buena colección, y las onzas de Rwanda tambien. Que sean más difíciles de conseguir en España, es otra cosa. Los kiwis tambien son dificiles de conseguir -aquí- y mira que precios... en muchos paises están muy apreciadas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Nov 2012)

Como siempre alucinante lo que aprendo con vuestros hilos, gracias.

[editado para borrar el offtopic]


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Nov 2012)

Hola Tesorero, he abierto un hilo con la información de la Taku. Tal vez podrías borrar el post para que este hilo se mantenga limpio? Gracias!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Nov 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Tesorero, he abierto un hilo con la información de la Taku. Tal vez podrías borrar el post para que este hilo se mantenga limpio? Gracias!



Por supuesto, muchas gracias!


----------



## kapandji (23 Feb 2013)

pues hoy me ha llegado un elefante somalí y es preciosa, pero tiene mas milk spots que los maples....


----------



## Caracol (24 Mar 2013)

A los buenos días. Una pregunta jodida, estas son las tiradas de la serie de elefantes de Somalia.
En 2010 se hizo una tirada con el diseño de 2009 y luego ya la sacaron con el diseño de 2010. Alguien sabe si en la tirada oficial de 2010 de 120.000 monedas están incluidas las que tienen el diseño de 2009, ¿cuántas hay de cada?
También me gustaría saber cuantas se hicieron finalmente de la tirada de 2012. Muchas gracias, invito a caña al que lo sepa.

ELEFANTE 2004 - 6.900	
ELEFANTE 2005- 5.000	
ELEFANTE 2006 - 10.000	
ELEFANTE 2007 - 8.900	
ELEFANTE 2008 - 7.000	
ELEFANTE 2009 - 125.000	
ELEFANTE 2010 con el DIBUJO 2009 
ELEFANTE 2010 - 120.000	
ELEFANTE 2011 - 174.000	
ELEFANTE 2012 - Sin límite 
ELEFANTE 2012 PRIVY DRAGÓN	- 10.000	
ELEFANTE 2013 - Sin límite
ELEFANTE 2013 PRIVY SERPIENTE - 10.000


----------



## averapaz (24 Mar 2013)

Alguien conoce estas???

CROSS RIVER GORILLA 1 Oz Silver Coin 1000 Francs Cameroon 2013 | eBay



Country:	Cameroon
Year:	2013
Face value:	1000 Francs
Metal:	Silver 999/1000
Weight (g):	31.1 (1 oz)
Diameter (mm):	40
Quality:	Proof
Mintage (pcs):	888
Certificate COA:	Yes
Box:	Yes


----------



## necho (18 Jul 2013)

*Somalia Elefant 2014*

*Somalia Elefant 2014*

El comienzo de la acuñación está previsto para septiembre. La tirada supongo que será ilimitada.

Aquí la imagen:


----------



## takipa (16 Ago 2013)

Y aquí la "Privi Mark" del año del caballo


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ago 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Y aquí la "Privi Mark" del año del caballo



Terminacion de 10

Acuñamiento de 10

Causi perfecta...


----------



## makokillo (16 Ago 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Y aquí la "Privi Mark" del año del caballo



No sé, a mi el inventito ese de la "Privi Mark" no me hace gracia ninguna. Y a vosotros?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> No sé, a mi el inventito ese de la "Privi Mark" no me hace gracia ninguna. Y a vosotros?



Yo hasta ahora las he ido comprando, pero me lo estoy "cuestionando", porque realmente no veo que aporte gran cosa. Quizás, en alguna colección concreta, prosiga con ellas, pero en general me parece que voy a pasar de ella. Por el mismo precio puedo tener alguna otra moneda de premium o incluso para mi colección de Humismatica.

Saludos.


----------



## bentox (16 Ago 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> No sé, a mi el inventito ese de la "Privi Mark" no me hace gracia ninguna. Y a vosotros?



No es la única que hace estas marcas...A mi personalmente no me interesan y no he cogido nunca ninguna, para mi gusto hasta estropea la imagen original del año....

La Perth hace estas historias para saltarse las limitaciones de algunas monedas bullion y bajo mi punto de vista es una cagada por su parte.


----------



## makokillo (16 Ago 2013)

Puede que yo no entienda muy bien que sentido tiene la Privi Mark, vamos que no lo entiendo, ni bien ni mal. Si haces una serie de monedas bullión por mucho diseño que tenga, si no limitas la tirada la estas cagando, yo pago un premiun por la exclusividad, si vas a ir sacado "versiones" por que las vas vendiendo bien pues como decis vosotros, como que va a dejar de interesarme.


----------



## takipa (17 Ago 2013)

Esta es en High Relief, con una tirada de sólo 1000 monedas, en estuche y con certificado.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Ago 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Esta es en High Relief, con una tirada de sólo 1000 monedas, en estuche y con certificado.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Por cuanto saldra 45 o 50 euros ?


----------



## makokillo (17 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Por cuanto saldra 45 o 50 euros ?



Mas bien por casi el doble, entre 85 o 90 euros


----------



## takipa (17 Ago 2013)

Nuevo set de los Elefantes, 11 oz de plata, de 2004 a 2014 incluidas








Precio 615€

Bonito pero caro ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Nuevo set de los Elefantes, 11 oz de plata, de 2004 a 2014 incluidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, aquí entra la ley de la oferta y demanda, aparte de la tirada. Si lo "medimos", exclusivamente, como Plata pues podría considerarse caro, pero en el set hay monedas que tienen bastante premium. Yo no hace mucho que he pagado algo más de las 3/4 partes de ese precio por 5 monedas de 1 Onza de Plata... ¿Caro o Barato? Son simples "conceptos" y cada cual, de acuerdo a su experiencia y formación, debe valorarlos y actuar en consecuencia.

De todas formas, si vemos la Plata exclusivamente como "metal" pues para eso está el Bullion y no hay que complicarse más la vida. El Premium es para aquellos que están dispuestos a pagar un sobreprecio por cierta "exclusividad", diseño, afición, etc.

Luego, muchos aficionados a la Numismatica pues no les gusta el Premium, pero aquí ya entramos en la "subjetividad" de cada cual. A mí, en lo personal, me gustan las monedas por este orden: Históricas, Premium y Bullion.


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Ago 2013)

Con todos mis respetos hacia quienes coleccionan estas chapas...no son ni chicha ni limoná que diría un castizo en el día de su patrona, la virgen de la paloma...y a un precio de alucinar.
Habiendo duros en su amplia acepción (8 reales, ya sean macuquinos, columnarios, bustos, 5 pts,...) que fueron realmente dinero, a mi no se me ocurre comprar sucedáneos. Insisto, es mi opinión personal. Y si cambiamos de país la elección es prácticamente infinita. Dólares, marcos, coronas, francos...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Ago 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos hacia quienes coleccionan estas chapas...no son ni chicha ni limoná que diría un castizo en el día de su patrona, la virgen de la paloma...y a un precio de alucinar.
> Habiendo duros en su amplia acepción (8 reales, ya sean macuquinos, columnarios, bustos, 5 pts,...) que fueron realmente dinero, a mi no se me ocurre comprar sucedáneos. Insisto, es mi opinión personal. Y si cambiamos de país la elección es prácticamente infinita. Dólares, marcos, coronas, francos...



Supongo que las premium o numismática moderna (de las que tengo un buen puñado) son el equivalente al "fast food" o películas americanas, soy consciente, y ya me gustaría tener los conocimientos para meterme en moneda histórica sin que me den gato por liebre, pero de momento tengo otras prioridades formativas en las que dedicar horas.

¿Artificiales? posiblemente, pero son fáciles de coleccionar, bonitas de contemplar y, económicamente, tienen un mercado interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos hacia quienes coleccionan estas chapas...no son ni chicha ni limoná que diría un castizo en el día de su patrona, la virgen de la paloma...y a un precio de alucinar.
> Habiendo duros en su amplia acepción (8 reales, ya sean macuquinos, columnarios, bustos, 5 pts,...) que fueron realmente dinero, a mi no se me ocurre comprar sucedáneos. Insisto, es mi opinión personal. Y si cambiamos de país la elección es prácticamente infinita. Dólares, marcos, coronas, francos...



Cuestión de "gustos"... Yo, por ejemplo, tengo una excelente colección de moneda histórica, donde hay desde denarios hasta Reales de a 8. No es para nada "incompatible", aunque claro entiendo a aquellos aficionados a la Numismatica que aprecien sólo la moneda histórica. Lo dicho, cuestión de "gustos"...


----------



## Caracol (23 Sep 2013)

Aunque ya se podía apreciar dentro del estuche, la pongo en grande.
El elefantito de 2014, me gusta mucho.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

El acuñamiento es perfecto.


----------



## takipa (17 Oct 2013)

Ya esta anunciada la Ruanda 2014, este año dedicada al Antílope







---------- Post added 17-oct-2013 at 22:00 ----------

He intentado pegar la URL de la imagen, pero no sale


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Oct 2013)

Edito: aclaro que la aportacion es de Takipa, yo solo he corregido la URL para que se viera la foto. :X


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


>



Es bonita esta colección. Bueno, una más de las que hago...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


>



Preciosa

A la lista.


----------



## Caracol (18 Oct 2013)

A la saca.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Oct 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> A la saca.



Y en sitio privilegiado, es una preciosidad


----------



## makokillo (18 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Edito: aclaro que la aportacion es de Takipa, yo solo he corregido la URL para que se viera la foto. :X




Pues como dicen por ahí... yo tambien pá la saca y madre mia, otra coleccion mas ::

Y ya puestos os dejo mis dos colecciones africanas.

_*AFRICAN SILVER OUNCE SERIE *_ 
_
*GABON ELEPHANT 2012*_
*País :* Gabon
*Año :* 2012
*Valor Facial :* 1.000 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 milesimas
*Peso :* 1 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 40 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:*BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint
*Tirada :* 2.000 monedas
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Anverso :* Impresionante primer plano de un elefante africano y sobre el la inscripcion "Elephant silver ounce 2012". A un lado la silueta del continente africano y en su interior se puede leer "AFRICA 1 Oz Ag .999"
*Reverso :* Escudo de armas de Gabón rodeado de las inscripciones: "REPUBLIQUE GABONAISE" Y "1000 FRANCS CFA"












*CONGO RHINOCEROS 2012*[/i]
*País :* Congo
*Año :* 2012
*Valor Facial :* 1.000 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 milesimas
*Peso :* 1 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 40 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:*BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint
*Tirada :* 2.000 monedas
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Anverso :* Primer plano de un rinocerontey sobre el la inscripcion "Rhinoceros silver ounce 2012". A un lado la silueta del continente africano y en su interior se puede leer "AFRICA 1 Oz Ag .999"
*Reverso :* Escudo de armas del Congo rodeado de las inscripciones: "REPUBLIQUE DU CONGO" Y "1000 FRANCS CFA"












*CONGO BABY LIONS 2012*[/i]
*País :* Congo
*Año :* 2012
*Valor Facial :* 1.000 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 milesimas
*Peso :* 1 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 40 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:*BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint
*Tirada :* 2.000 monedas
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Anverso :* Dos cachorros de león y sobre ellos la inscripcion "baby lions silver ounce 2012". A un lado la silueta del continente africano y en su interior se puede leer "AFRICA 1 Oz Ag .999"
*Reverso :* Escudo de armas del Congo rodeado de las inscripciones: "REPUBLIQUE DU CONGO" Y "1000 FRANCS CFA"












_
*GABON BABY ELEPHANTS 2013*_
*País :* Gabon
*Año :* 2013
*Valor Facial :* 1.000 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 milesimas
*Peso :* 1 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 40 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:*BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint
*Tirada :* 2.000 monedas
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Anverso :* 2 Bebes elefante junto a su madre y sobre ellos la inscripcion "Baby elephants silver ounce 2012". A un lado la silueta del continente africano y en su interior se puede leer "AFRICA 1 Oz Ag .999"
*Reverso :* Escudo de armas de Gabón rodeado de las inscripciones: "REPUBLIQUE GABONAISE" Y "1000 FRANCS CFA"












_
*GABON LION 2013*_
*País :* Gabon
*Año :* 2013
*Valor Facial :* 1.000 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 milesimas
*Peso :* 1 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 40 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:*BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint
*Tirada :* 2.000 monedas
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Anverso :* Primer plano de un majestuoso león africano y sobre el la inscripcion "Lion silver ounce 2012". A un lado la silueta del continente africano y en su interior se puede leer "AFRICA 1 Oz Ag .999"
*Reverso :* Escudo de armas de Gabón rodeado de las inscripciones: "REPUBLIQUE GABONAISE" Y "1000 FRANCS CFA"












_
*GHANA ELEPHANTS 2013*_
*País :* Ghana
*Año :* 2013
*Valor Facial :* 5 Cedis
*Metal :* Plata 999 milesimas
*Peso :* 1 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 40 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:*BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint
*Tirada :* 2.000 monedas
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Anverso :* Una manada de elefantes y sobre ellos la inscripcion "Elephants silver ounce 2012". A un lado la silueta del continente africano y en su interior se puede leer "AFRICA 1 Oz Ag .999"
*Reverso :* Efigie de Isabel II rodeada de las inscripciones: "ELISABET II" " 5 CEDIS" Y "REPUBLIC OF GHANA"


----------



## makokillo (18 Oct 2013)

_*Somalian African Wildlife Serie*_

Nombre: Somalian African Wildlife 
Año: 2004 hasta la actualidad
Valor facial: 100 Chelines
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs
Tamaño: 39 mm
Ceca: Bavarian State Mint 
Tirada: Menos de 5.000 unidades en calidad proof y hasta 1.000.000 en BU
Acabado: Proof y BU

*El elefante africano*
El elefante africano es uno de los animales terrestres más majestuosos que todavía camina por la faz de la Tierra, muy diestro, con una aguda inteligencia y una gran memoria. Los elefantes son animales inconfundibles, con largos colmillos de marfil, orejas grandes adaptadas para irradiar calor en ambientes tropicales y subtropicales, cuerpos voluminosos, sin pelo, con una gruesa piel de tres pulgadas y un extraño apéndice llamado trompa. Los seres humanos han tenido un gran interés por estos animales desde la antigüedad, y no es difícil imaginar por qué.
Los cartagineses hicieron uso de los elefantes en la guerra, al igual que los Estados sucesores que siguieron a la caída del imperio de Alejandro Magno. Estos elefantes eran de una subespecie del elefante africano, un poco más pequeños y más dóciles, pero ilustran la fascinación de la humanidad por los elefantes y sus esfuerzos para hacer uso su fuerza en la guerra y en el trabajo.
De ser un formidable arma, el elefante se convirtió en una atracción de circo, y ahora es una especie en peligro de extinción, asesinados y saqueados por su marfil. Sin embargo, el elefante sigue siendo la más espectacular criatura de las que se encuentran en África, superando incluso a los leones, jirafas, gorilas y rinocerontes como la criatura más singular de este continente tropical. El elefante africano de Bush es la especie de elefantes más grandes en el mundo, con un peso de hasta diez toneladas (9.000 kilogramos) y 4 metros de altura.

_*Sobre la serie*_
La acuñación de la serie de monedas “Somalian African Wildlife“ está envuelta en un halo de historias misteriosas debido a su condición incierta como moneda de curso legal. Es posible que sean monedas autorizadas e igualmente posible que se trate de medallas al no ser autorizadas por las autoridades de Somalia. Debido a la devastación por la guerra, la piratería, la miseria , la pobreza y por los conflictos entre las distintas facciones políticas, se hace imposible determinar un Gobierno legitimo en Somalia y si este autorizó o no la acuñación de estas monedas. Hay una carta de autorización del gobierno en poder de la Casa de la Moneda del Estado de Baviera, el productor de estas monedas, pero el funcionario que la autoriza, Babatunde Bobulobolou, podría ser perfectamente ficticio. Otra carta, de Bashir Issa Gobernador del Banco Central de Somalia, niega enérgicamente que la serie de la fauna africana tenga una posición oficial o legal alguna. Sin embargo, este hombre no ha sido gobernador del Banco Central de Somalia al menos en los últimos cuarenta años. Es posible que el propio Estado Casa de Moneda de Baviera decidiera acuñar las monedas y cogió Somalia, más o menos al azar, como el país de origen. En resumen, la serie de la fauna africana pueda ser nada más que medallas de plata muy elegantes emitidas por una ceca privada, en lugar de moneda de curso legal.
A pesar de su extraña procedencia que puede no tener nada que ver con Somalia, aparte del nombre y la imagen general de la fauna africana, la serie “Somalian African Wildlife“ son monedas de alta calidad, acuñadas por una de las Cecas mas profesionales de Europa, con las técnicas más modernas, y cuentan con magnífico diseño. El toque de misterio sumado a la alta calidad de las monedas hace que los coleccionistas den un valor a la serie muy por encima del precio del spot del metal, incluso los estadounidenses, que por lo general se centran en sus Silver Eagles y, en menor medida, las maples canadienses, compran masivamente los elefantes de plata somalíes. Puede ser difícil de obtener monedas de años anteriores, estos objetos numismáticos aprecian rápidamente su valor.

*Características de la serie de monedas “Somalian African Wildlife“*
La serie somalí de fauna africana está acuñada por la Bavarian State Mint en Munich, Alemania y existe desde 2004 hasta 2014 y todas están dedicadas al elefante somalí. Son monedas de tamaño estándar (monedas bullion de plata) de 39 mm de diámetro y un peso de 1 onza troy (31,1 gramos) de 99,9% de plata pura. Están acuñadas con los más altos estándares modernos, con un hermoso acabado proof, y con imágenes nítidas y muy detalladas. No hay datos oficiales sobre las tiradas de la serie del elefante somalí pero se supone que los primeros años, hasta 2008, fueron relativamente cortas, no mas de 5000 unidades por año y eran encapsuladas en la ceca individualmente, sin embargo debido a su gran popularidad a partir de 2008 las tiradas de estas monedas crecieron sustancialmente hasta mas de 1.000.000 de ejemplares por año y envasadas en tubos de 20 unidades por lo que se hicieron mas propensas a los arañazos en su superficie. 

*El anverso* de las monedas ha permanecido sin cambios desde la versión inicial en 2004: el escudo de armas de Somalia, que fue adoptado el 10 de octubre 1956. Representa un escudo rayado con una estrella en el centro con un leopardo a cada lado y bajo el escudo y los leopardos una cinta sobre un par de lanzas cruzadas y dos hojas de palma. La leyenda "República de Somalia", el año y "100 chelines" completan la presentación.

*El reverso* de todas las monedas de plata de la serie lleva la imagen de uno o más elefantes africanos, así como las leyendas "African Wildlife" y "Elephant - 1 oz Ag 999". Los diseños específicos para los años posteriores a 2004 incluyen las siguientes imágenes:

2004: Un elefante, orejas abiertas en posición de amenaza, preparándose para cargar contra el espectador, con la maleza rodeándolo. Su precio actual es de entre 100 y 120 euros.












2005: La cabeza de un elefante africano que se prepara para arrancar una rama y comer las hojas, con árboles pequeños y estilizados en el fondo. Su precio actual es de entre 120 y 140 euros.












2006: Un elefante hace sonar su trompa de pie junto a la orilla de un lago, con una montaña cubierta de nieve, presumiblemente el Monte Kilimanjaro, en el fondo. Su precio actual es de entre 80 y 100 euros.












2007: Una madre elefante y su cría se relaja bajo unas palmeras. Su precio actual es de entre 70 y 90 euros.












2008: Una madre elefante y su cría con una manada de cuatro elefantes caminando en el fondo. Su precio actual es de entre 60 y 80 euros.












2009: Un elefante hace sonar su trompa sobre un fondo de un atardecer en la sabana. Su precio actual es de entre 50 y 70 euros.












2010: Un imponente elefante camina por la sabana y en el fondo unos pájaros sobre vuelan la caída del sol. Su precio actual es de entre 40 y 50 euros.


----------



## makokillo (18 Oct 2013)

2011: Esta moneda muestra un elefante africano madre y su cría en la sabana bajo el sol africano. Su precio actual es de entre 40 y 50 euros euros.












2012: Tres elefantes bajo la sombra de un gran árbol. Su precio actual es de entre 30 y 40 euros euros.












2013: Una pareja de elefantes con su cría, extienden sus trompas para beber agua en un charco bajo un árbol. Su precio actual es de entre 25 y 30 euros euros.












2014: Una manada de elefantes caminando bajo la luz de la luna. Su precio actual es de entre 20 y 30 euros euros.
Variantes de la serie “Somalian African Wildlife“













*Variantes*
Creada específicamente para el mercado internacional de monedas de colección, esta serie cuenta con una serie de variantes para atraer a diversos compradores. Existen monedas de prueba, coloreadas, con marca privada y chapadas en oro. Todas estas variantes tienen una baja tirada que van desde 3.000 a 5.000 monedas acuñadas. Se han acuñado también monedas de ½ onza y dos onzas igualmente con bajas tiradas. También hay cuatro monedas de un kilogramo de plata.

La gran acogida que el mundo del coleccionismo dio a esta serie, llevó a la creación monedas de oro, también. Hay monedas de oro de una onza troy, teniendo la misma imagen que la de una onza troy de plata para el mismo año. Además, para los coleccionistas con menos recursos, hay monedas de oro fraccionarias de 1/50 de onza de oro, 1/20 de onza de oro. También existen monedas de 5 onzas de oro, con una pequeñísima tirada de 99 monedas por año.


----------



## Caracol (19 Oct 2013)

Creo que te falta una moneda "clave" de la serie, la tapada.

Es la moneda de 2010, con el dibujo de la de 2009. Posteriormente, sacaron el año 2010 con su dibujo propio.

¿Alguien sabe cuantas se acuñaron de esta anomalía?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Oct 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> Creo que te falta una moneda "clave" de la serie, la tapada.
> 
> Es la moneda de 2010, con el dibujo de la de 2009. Posteriormente, sacaron el año 2010 con su dibujo propio.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuantas se acuñaron de esta anomalía?



Esta no consigo encontrarla, ya que a menudo en ebay solo ponen la cara del dibujo. Y es la unica que me falta, incluso tengo una pequeña serie de elefantes, que precede a esta, pero no es de somalia.


----------



## Caracol (19 Oct 2013)

Si renuncias a Ebay, te pongo algún enlace:

45€
Leihhaus Lohmann Shop Berlin | Somalia 100 Sh. Elefant 2010, 1 oz Motiv 2009 | Gold, Goldbarren, Goldmünzen, Anlagemünzen, Goldbullion

69€
Silbertresor - Silbermnzen und Goldmnzen zum Sammeln und zur Geldanlage African Wildlife Elefant (2010) Motiv 2009! - 1 Oz Silber SRE091OZAG


En este segundo enlace viene el mintage, 30.000 monedicas.


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> Creo que te falta una moneda "clave" de la serie, la tapada.
> 
> Es la moneda de 2010, con el dibujo de la de 2009. Posteriormente, sacaron el año 2010 con su dibujo propio.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuantas se acuñaron de esta anomalía?




¡ ea ! Pues ya no me falta, acabo de comprarla  . 

Por cierto, sabeis si la serie de Rwanda son solo en BU o tambien las hay en proof ? Aunque al final no se si pillaré solo la de 2014 y 2013 por que del 2011 para abajo el precio se dispara de una manera ....


----------



## Caracol (19 Oct 2013)

Actualizo tiradas:

Las tiradas de los Elefantes de Somalia.

2004 : 6900
2005 : 5000
2006: 10.000
2007: 8.900
2008: 7.000
2009: 125.000
2010: 120.000
2010 (motivo 2009): 30.000
2011: 174.000
2012: sin límite


----------



## Denaar (19 Oct 2013)

Un pequeño inciso y corregidme si me equivoco. La serie Somalia wildlife empieza en el 1998 con los monos hasta el 2004 donde empieza con los elefantes hasta el 2014. Lo digo porque yo la tengo al completo monos y elefantes, pero desconocia esa rareza que comentais del año 2010 sera cuestion de hacerse con una


----------



## Caracol (19 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> ¡ ea ! Pues ya no me falta, acabo de comprarla  .
> 
> Por cierto, sabeis si la serie de Rwanda son solo en BU o tambien las hay en proof ? Aunque al final no se si pillaré solo la de 2014 y 2013 por que del 2011 para abajo el precio se dispara de una manera ....




También hay proof. Esto es un infierno, jajajaja.






1 oz Silber Ruanda 2011 ( PROOF ) - ZEBRA - inkl. COA-

---------- Post added 19-oct-2013 at 18:09 ----------




Denaar dijo:


> Un pequeño inciso y corregidme si me equivoco. La serie Somalia wildlife empieza en el 1998 con los monos hasta el 2004 donde empieza con los elefantes hasta el 2014. Lo digo porque yo la tengo al completo monos y elefantes, pero desconocia esa rareza que comentais del año 2010 sera cuestion de hacerse con una



También hay algunas con privy en los elefantes. En los monos, ni idea.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Oct 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Un pequeño inciso y corregidme si me equivoco. La serie Somalia wildlife empieza en el 1998 con los monos hasta el 2004 donde empieza con los elefantes hasta el 2014. Lo digo porque yo la tengo al completo monos y elefantes, pero desconocia esa rareza que comentais del año 2010 sera cuestion de hacerse con una



Yo tengo 3 series que aproximadamente pueden ser continuas:

1ª: Zambia Elephants: 1999-2003
2ª: Somalia Elephants: 2004-2014
3ª: Somalia Monkeys: 1998-2004

Por diseño la 1ª y la 2ª coinciden, por pais la 2ª y la 3ª pero yo diría que no son consecutivas porque se solapan en un año y cambian de temática.

La de los monos la acabé la semana pasada, he tardado casi un año en conseguir la del 2001, los "tres monos", a un precio razonable.

Caracol, gracias por los enlaces, pero los buitres de este hilo  ya han agotado las existencias de la "barata", además creo que solo envía a alemania, no?


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> También hay proof. Esto es un infierno, jajajaja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff, pues creo que no voy a empezar ni con la de 2014 :

Y lo de las privy mark, me parece una gran KK :abajo:


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo tengo 3 series que aproximadamente pueden ser continuas:
> 
> 1ª: Zambia Elephants: 1999-2003
> 2ª: Somalia Elephants: 2004-2014
> ...



La de los tres monos ( sordo, ciego y mudo) es realmente curiosa :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo tengo 3 series que aproximadamente pueden ser continuas:
> 
> 1ª: Zambia Elephants: 1999-2003
> 2ª: Somalia Elephants: 2004-2014
> ...



¿"Buitres"? ¿En este hilo? No me lo puedo "creer"...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La de los tres monos ( sordo, ciego y mudo) es realmente curiosa :rolleye:



Si, supongo que su popularidad tiene que ver con ser una imagen con tanto significado, quiero decir que incluso sin interés en la serie, esa moneda precisamente es atractiva de tener por ella misma.



fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿"Buitres"? ¿En este hilo? No me lo puedo "creer"...



Que nadie se ofenda...  ... ya sabemos que los coleccionistas, ante la moneda que nos falta, somos peores que las marujas en las rebajas del 7 de enero...


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

Alguien tiene enlace o foto del 2010 con motivo del 2009 ?


----------



## asqueado (20 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Alguien tiene enlace o foto del 2010 con motivo del 2009 ?




Aqui las tienes






















Existen dos monedas del año 2010, una de ellas con el mismo motivo que la del 2009


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

Asqueado eres muy grande, ya tengo entretenimiento con la lupa.


----------



## Visrul (22 Oct 2013)

Creo que la serie real de los elefantes comenzó en Zambia (1999) y me parece que a partir de 2004 no autorizó (Zambia) el poner el país, por lo que se conticuó con Somalia. Yo de Zambia sólo tengo la de 1999. El resto chungas de conseguir. Adjunto un resumen de las mismas

<img src="http://imageshack.us/a/img46/8881/6pya.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo tengo 3 series que aproximadamente pueden ser continuas:
> 
> 1ª: Zambia Elephants: 1999-2003
> 2ª: Somalia Elephants: 2004-2014
> ...


----------



## makokillo (22 Oct 2013)

Se sabe si esas primeras de zambia fueron acuñadas tambien por la Bavarian State Mint ?

por cierto, acabo de encontrar esta moneda tambien de elefantes, tambien de Zambia y tambien del 99. Esto que es?








Visrul dijo:


> Creo que la serie real de los elefantes comenzó en Zambia (1999) y me parece que a partir de 2004 no autorizó (Zambia) el poner el país, por lo que se conticuó con Somalia. Yo de Zambia sólo tengo la de 1999. El resto chungas de conseguir. Adjunto un resumen de las mismas
> 
> <img src="http://imageshack.us/a/img46/8881/6pya.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>


----------



## Visrul (22 Oct 2013)

Esa es una colección que había sobre fauna africana en proof (de ese año es también una del león, creo). Coincide que cuando se emitió la del elefante ese mismo año comenzó la serie de los elefantes.

Hay que tener cuidado porque en aBay por ejemplo a veces te venden la que muestras por la primera de la serie de los elefantes.

La auténtica pone African Wildlife



makokillo dijo:


> Se sabe si esas primeras de zambia fueron acuñadas tambien por la Bavarian State Mint ?
> 
> por cierto, acabo de encontrar esta moneda tambien de elefantes, tambien de Zambia y tambien del 99. Esto que es?


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Oct 2013)

La del 2003 destaca por su belleza.


----------



## asqueado (22 Oct 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> Creo que la serie real de los elefantes comenzó en Zambia (1999) y me parece que a partir de 2004 no autorizó (Zambia) el poner el país, por lo que se conticuó con Somalia. Yo de Zambia sólo tengo la de 1999. El resto chungas de conseguir. Adjunto un resumen de las mismas
> 
> <img src="http://imageshack.us/a/img46/8881/6pya.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>




Es como tu dices, yo tengo las 5 y alguna repetida en Prof , son tan bonitas como las de Somalia


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Oct 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> Creo que la serie real de los elefantes comenzó en Zambia (1999) y me parece que a partir de 2004 no autorizó (Zambia) el poner el país, por lo que se conticuó con Somalia. Yo de Zambia sólo tengo la de 1999. El resto chungas de conseguir. Adjunto un resumen de las mismas
> 
> <img src="http://imageshack.us/a/img46/8881/6pya.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>



Si, eso es lo que decía, que por diseño y temática la "precursora" de los elefantes de somalia eran los elefantes de zambia. Las tengo todas menos una, la de 2001, a ver que día la encuentro a buen precio.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (9 Feb 2014)

La República de Benín (a través de una ceca alemana) ha iniciado una nueva serie de onzas de plata denominada "Protection de la Nature". La primera moneda corresponde a un elefante (supongo que tratando de aprovechar la popularidad actual de los de Somalia). Esta primera tirada es de 5.000 monedas (encapsuladas) y el diámetro de las monedas es 38,61 mm.

El diseño recuerda mucho a otra moneda de Benín de 1993.

La venta oficial comienza el 20 de febrero pero ya se pueden reservar en algunas tiendas alemanas. El precio ronda los 34-35 euros, aunque en ebay se venden más caras.


----------



## conde84 (9 Feb 2014)

Me abruma la originalidad de los motivos de las onzas africanas,animales,animales,animales y para seguir mas animales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Feb 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Me abruma la originalidad de los motivos de las onzas africanas,animales,animales,animales y para seguir mas animales.



No, tambien hay una de tetas...


----------



## conde84 (9 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, tambien hay una de tetas...



Si esa de los masais que solo he llegado a ver una en ebay hara cosa de un mes,no se que pasa con esa serie.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, tambien hay una de tetas...



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Pues yo no la conozco... Si te es posible la colocas o me das el nombre de la moneda. No por las "tetas" (esas ya las veo cada día...), sino por ver si me interesa.

Por cierto, de las "africanas" yo me quedo con las Antique finish, que son algo caras, pero creo que están muy conseguidas en todos los aspectos. Lo malo es que cada vez sacan más y más...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 22:34 ----------

¡Ah! y recuerdos a asqueado...


----------



## pioner20 (9 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/315786-he-comprado-moneda-59.html

Ahi la tienes fernandojcg... como la puso asqueado en su dia no la pongo yo.

Se trata de la primera de la serie Afrika Arte y Cultura - Mursi, estas son de diametro algo inferior a las de la serie de Africa Animales.

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Pues yo no la conozco... Si te es posible la colocas o *me das el nombre de la moneda*. No por las "tetas" (esas ya las veo cada día...), sino por ver si me interesa.
> 
> Por cierto, de las "africanas" *yo me quedo con las Antique finish*, que son algo caras, pero creo que están muy conseguidas en todos los aspectos. Lo malo es que cada vez sacan más y más...



La colgo asqueado hace un tiempo, si no la viste o no la conoces, creo que te gustara: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...15786-he-comprado-moneda-59.html#post10450609












Congo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz Silver Coin

antique finish
31,135 grams 0.999 silver
Ø 38,61 millimetres
In capsule with certificate
Mintage: 2.000 pieces

Edito: he tardado demasiado en encontrarla... :fiufiu:


----------



## Metal12 (30 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La colgo asqueado hace un tiempo, si no la viste o no la conoces, creo que te gustara: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...15786-he-comprado-moneda-59.html#post10450609
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuelven a sacar en Ebay la Mursi y vean que precio... ¿realmente vamos a tener que pagar este precio por dicha moneda?

La verdad que no veo venta en ningún otro sitio. Creo que es la segunda moneda que saca este vendedor.

Ojo!!! esta en subasta aún y mirar por donde va.

Kongo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz | eBay


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

Metal12 dijo:


> Vuelven a sacar en Ebay la Mursi y vean que precio... ¿realmente vamos a tener que pagar este precio por dicha moneda?
> 
> La verdad que no veo venta en ningún otro sitio. Creo que es la segunda moneda que saca este vendedor.
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Las monedas africanas Antique finish suelen tener tiradas muy limitadas (2000) y eso encarece mucho el producto. A mí me parece que está un poco cara y si esperas, quizás, puedas encontrar mejor precio, pero vamos que si quieres esa moneda vas a tener que "rascarte" el bolsillo... A esta que colocas no iría porque en el final de la subasta puede
subir bastante aún y creo que se irá a un precio excesivo.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (30 Mar 2014)

Yo llevo detras de ella desde que la puso aqui Asqueado y no hay manera :S
Y a este paso creo que o pago sobre los 100 y pico largos o me quedo sin la moneda. Dudo mucho que vuelva a bajar de 100 euros, son solo 2.000 piezas.



Metal12 dijo:


> Vuelven a sacar en Ebay la Mursi y vean que precio... ¿realmente vamos a tener que pagar este precio por dicha moneda?
> 
> La verdad que no veo venta en ningún otro sitio. Creo que es la segunda moneda que saca este vendedor.
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (30 Mar 2014)

Buffffff se fué hasta los 181€ en los ultimos 10 segundos :8:


Metal12 dijo:


> Vuelven a sacar en Ebay la Mursi y vean que precio... ¿realmente vamos a tener que pagar este precio por dicha moneda?
> 
> La verdad que no veo venta en ningún otro sitio. Creo que es la segunda moneda que saca este vendedor.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2014)

Hola. makokillo: Eres "perro viejo", al igual que yo, así que era previsible ese precio final que ha alcanzado. Yo también voy detrás de ella, pero hay un "limite" en lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar. Por ese precio final que ha alcanzado se pueden conseguir piezas mucho mejores, aunque ésta es especialmente atractiva. No sé, quizás, con el tiempo pueda conseguirla, pero lo veo complicado si no me tiro a la "piscina"... Ahora mismo, prefiero optar a otras piezas más interesantes. Por muy poco más de lo que se ha pagado por esta moneda he conseguido unos 20 Francos Helvetia de Oro y, si comparamos, no hay "color"...

Saludos.


----------



## Metal12 (30 Mar 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Buffffff se fué hasta los 181€ en los ultimos 10 segundos :8:



Quiero recordar y corregidme si me equivoco, que la primera que saco este mismo vendedor hace unos tres meses en ebay, se vendió por algo menos de 90€ y nos encontramos la venta con el doble :8:

En fin, mi gozo en un pozo :´(


----------



## makokillo (20 Abr 2014)

Metal12 dijo:


> Quiero recordar y corregidme si me equivoco, que la primera que saco este mismo vendedor hace unos tres meses en ebay, se vendió por algo menos de 90€ y nos encontramos la venta con el doble :8:
> 
> En fin, mi gozo en un pozo :´(



Hoy ha vuelto a sacar otra el mismo vendedor (bueno, hoy acababa). Me he vuelto loco y he pujado por 155 euros :fiufiu: . Pues tampoco me la he llevado ::


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2014)

Hola amigos metaleros, que tal, me llegan aun correos sobre temas en el que estaba suscrito, y no he podido contenerme en contestar en este hilo, para informaros que la primera moneda que saco el vendedor la gane yo en ebay, la subi en el foro porque me parecio muy interesante, como asi es, la puja con que gane la misma fue de 82,20 euros

Congo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz | eBay

y se que realice una buena inversion, pues la tirada es de solo 2000 piezas y mirad como se ha revalorizado.
Observo que algunos de los hilos de las monedas estan de capa caida, es una pena
Aqui esta la prueba del algodon







saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola amigos metaleros, que tal, me llegan aun correos sobre temas en el que estaba suscrito, y no he podido contenerme en contestar en este hilo, para informaros que la primera moneda que saco el vendedor la gane yo en ebay, la subi en el foro porque me parecio muy interesante, como asi es, la puja con que gane la misma fue de 82,20 euros
> 
> Congo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz | eBay
> 
> ...



Hola, asqueado: He comenzado bien el día de hoy al leer su post y es que me ha alegrado saber de nuevo de Vd. y es que se le echa mucho de menos.

Yo la moneda en cuestión ya la doy por "imposible", pero es que por ese precio se pueden acceder a monedas muy interesantes y con valor histórico y numismatico. La "lectura" más importante que se saca es que existen muchas monedas que se revalorizan en el tiempo y, en ciertas ocasiones, bastante rápidamente. Lo digo por algunos que sólo ven la cotización de la Plata o del Oro fuera de otras consideraciones.

Somos bastantes los que tenemos unas determinadas monedas cuyo valor supera en muchas veces la cotización de los MPs, pero eso hay "metaleros" que no lo entienden, quizás porque son más "amigos" de JPMorgan de lo que pensamos, es decir que seguramente andan más con "papel" que con FISICO...

Efectivamente, los hilos de las monedas andan bastante flojos, pero es que eran "mantenidos" por Vd. y makokillo, con aportaciones puntuales de otros foreros, pero ahora sólo está makokillo...

Los motivos están en que la gente se ha volcado más hacia el "metal" que hacia el mismo, pero con cierto interés numismatico. A mí me está pasando todo lo contrario y, últimamente, estoy volviendo a adquirir monedas con componente histórica, aparte de la numismatica. Luego, cada vez hay menos "pasta" y esa la realidad que se vive en nuestro país, a pesar de algunos gilipollas que nos venden la "moto"...

En fin, asqueado, a ver si se anima Vd. y vuelve a obsequiarnos con sus monedas y comentarios. Ya sabe aquello de "pelillos a la mar"...

Saludos cordiales.

PD.: Me he "olvidado" de otro conforero que añadir a makokillo: fff...


----------



## makokillo (21 Abr 2014)

Hi, Asqueado. Rebienvenido al foro, espero que vuelvas para quedarte, los hilos de monedas estan muy decaidos sin tí.

Enhorabuena por el acierto con la monedita, yo por aquel entonces la deje para mas adelante por que tenia por terminar un par de colecciones y mira, me quedé sin ella  y ya no es por la revalorización es por que me parece que va a ser una bonita coleccion.



asqueado dijo:


> Hola amigos metaleros, que tal, me llegan aun correos sobre temas en el que estaba suscrito, y no he podido contenerme en contestar en este hilo, para informaros que la primera moneda que saco el vendedor la gane yo en ebay, la subi en el foro porque me parecio muy interesante, como asi es, la puja con que gane la misma fue de 82,20 euros
> 
> Congo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (22 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: He comenzado bien el día de hoy al leer su post y es que me ha alegrado saber de nuevo de Vd. y es que se le echa mucho de menos.
> 
> Yo la moneda en cuestión ya la doy por "imposible", pero es que por ese precio se pueden acceder a monedas muy interesantes y con valor histórico y numismatico. La "lectura" más importante que se saca es que existen muchas monedas que se revalorizan en el tiempo y, en ciertas ocasiones, bastante rápidamente. Lo digo por algunos que sólo ven la cotización de la Plata o del Oro fuera de otras consideraciones.
> 
> ...




Hola *fernando*, me alegro de que le haya alegrado el dia, yo también de volverle a leer a Vd. Y a todos vosotros que apreciáis los MP, yo me he acordado mucho de vosotros y agradecer a lo que me han enviado mensajes privados interesándose por mi, gracias.
Nadie es imprescindible en esta vida y se ve a los foreros que quieren compartir, como le pasa a nuestro buen amigo *makokillo* y algunos otros con sus subidas puntuales como comentas.
Que decir de* fff *clásico en este foro e iniciador de numerosos hilos sobre monedas, asi como muchos otros que no quiero nombrar para no dejarme ninguno en el tintero.
Yo me he apartado un poco del bullion, sigo comprado alguna otra, para finalizar las colecciones que tengo empezadas, pero mis compras desde hace un tiempo también se dirigen mas a cierto interés numismático-histórico y aprecio cuando tengo en mis manos una moneda que se emitió en el siglo XIX o principios del XX, la historia de la misma, por las manos que ha tenido que pasar o el valor de ella en aquellos años.

saludos cordiales

---------- Post added 21-abr-2014 at 22:13 ----------




makokillo dijo:


> Hi, Asqueado. Rebienvenido al foro, espero que vuelvas para quedarte, los hilos de monedas estan muy decaidos sin tí.
> 
> Enhorabuena por el acierto con la monedita, yo por aquel entonces la deje para mas adelante por que tenia por terminar un par de colecciones y mira, me quedé sin ella  y ya no es por la revalorización es por que me parece que va a ser una bonita coleccion.



*makokillo*, gracias,




, un placer volverte a leer, bueno intentaremos que los hilos de las monedas esten en un lugar preferente. Insiste sobre la dichosa moneda, merece la pena, en mano es muy bonita.

saludos cordiales


----------



## Bullion10 (15 Ago 2014)

Hola a tod@s.

Os pido algo de ayuda con esta moneda, me parece bonita pero apenas encuentro información sobre ella en Internet.

Parece que pertenece a una serie de Zambia de African Wildlife con varios animales todos con fecha de emisión 2014 y pureza 0.925. Peso 31-32 gramos.

¿Alguien tiene monedas de esta serie, las conoce y las tiene más o menos valoradas?

Gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (15 Ago 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s.
> 
> Os pido algo de ayuda con esta moneda, me parece bonita pero apenas encuentro información sobre ella en Internet.
> 
> ...



Hola

Yo estuve investigando sobre esa serie y la verdad que no hay ningun tipo de informacion sobre ella en ningun lado,ni en foros alemanes,anglosajones ni nada.
Ademas daba la casualidad de que solo la vendian en ebay dos usuarios,que son el mismo,y nadie mas,les pedi informacion sobre ella y me dijeron que era una serie nueva y se acababa de sacar por eso no habia informacion,todo esto hace ya un par de meses.

Los precios eran absurdos,se vendian por 10 euros,mucho mas bajo que el spot de la plata,y si a ello le descontamos las comisiones de pay pal y ebay,con esas monedas no podian hacer otra cosa que perder dinero.

Yo entre la nula informacion que hay sobre esa serie,y los precios absurdos a los que se vendian,desconfie de ellas y no las compre,quiza fui bobo y hubiese sido una oportunidad de ''plata'',pero se que nadie da duros a 4 pesetas,y mas durante un largo periodo de tiempo.


Yo como conclusion retorcida,pienso que es una serie que ha sacado una ceca privada española (que es el vendedor que la vende) y ha puesto los tipicos animalitos y el pais de zambia para que se vendan mejor.
En esas monedas solo pone zambia,cuando en todas monedas de zambia,suele poner bank of zambia,eso ya es raro,aunque tampoco definitivo para sospechar mal,pero la nula informacion que hay sobre ellas,y que en todo el mundo solo las venda un vendedor que aparte es tambien una ceca privada,me hace sospechar sobre ello.

En cuanto a la pureza de la moneda de plata,ya no me meto pero hace sospechar,¿porque vender 29 gramos de plata pura a 10 euros?
si es una moneda vale,pero se han estado vendiendo durante mucho tiempo.
No se son solo conjeturas mias,sin mas fundamento que mi cosnpiranoica cabeza.


----------



## horik (15 Ago 2014)

Lo mismo me pasó a mi, vi las monedas en ebay, pero como se puede confiar cuando las venden tan baratas?
Supuestamente solo hay 1000 de cada...
2014 ZAMBIA AFRICAN WILDLIFE LEOPARD 1000 KWACHA SILVER 925 | eBay


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Ago 2014)

horik dijo:


> Lo mismo me paso a mi, vi las monedas en ebay, pero como se puede confiar cuando las venden tan baratas?
> Supuestamente solo hay 1000 de cada...
> 2014 ZAMBIA AFRICAN WILDLIFE LEOPARD 1000 KWACHA SILVER 925 | eBay



Yo diria que ni siquiera es plata, afina muy bien las palabras: "COIN HAS NOT COLOR, JUST SILVER", para mencionar "silver" en un contexto en el que significa "plateado", no "plata".


----------



## Bullion10 (15 Ago 2014)

Hombre, por debajo de spot no están, pero sí con poco premium para lo que suele tener una onza africana.

Por privado el vendedor me dice que es plata 0.925.

Pero que nadie tenga constancia de una serie africana me parece rarísimo...


----------



## sierramadre (15 Ago 2014)

Jeje, me parece que a todos nos ha pasado igual.

A ver quien es el valiente que se anima.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2014)

Pues, la verdad, es que yo no me voy a "animar"... Este vendedor tiene también en e-Bay un lote de 10 monedas de esa misma serie de Animales Salvajes de Zambia, pero en Oro, aunque especifica claramente que tienen un baño de Oro de 24 kt, es decir 0,31 grs, de Oro 0,999 en cada moneda, luego 3,11 grs. en total... Por tanto, la base tiene que ser de Bronce o Cobre electrolítico. Pienso que en las monedas de Plata debe de ser algo similar...

Lo mejor en estos casos es "pasar" y los "experimentos" con gaseosa...


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo diria que ni siquiera es plata, afina muy bien las palabras: "COIN HAS NOT COLOR, JUST SILVER", para mencionar "silver" en un contexto en el que significa "plateado", no "plata".



En teoria dice que las monedas no tienen el color de la fotografia,que son de plata sin colorear,aparte que como dicen yo le pregunte y me dijo que si eran de plata enteras.


Bullion10 dijo:


> Hombre, por debajo de spot no están, pero sí con poco premium para lo que suele tener una onza africana.
> 
> Por privado el vendedor me dice que es plata 0.925.
> 
> Pero que nadie tenga constancia de una serie africana me parece rarísimo...



Te aseguro que hace un par de meses se vendian muchas entre 9 y 12 euros 
y eso si era bastante por debajo de spot,yo estuve tentadisimo de comprar.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, la verdad, es que yo no me voy a "animar"... Este vendedor tiene también en e-Bay un lote de 10 monedas de esa misma serie de Animales Salvajes de Zambia, pero en Oro, aunque especifica claramente que tienen un baño de Oro de 24 kt, es decir 0,31 grs, de Oro 0,999 en cada moneda, luego 3,11 grs. en total... Por tanto, la base tiene que ser de Bronce o Cobre electrolítico. Pienso que en las monedas de Plata debe de ser algo similar...
> 
> Lo mejor en estos casos es "pasar" y los "experimentos" con gaseosa...



El tema es que ha vendido muchas monedas y nadie le ha dado un voto negativo por ellas diciendo que eran chapadas en plata ni nada raro,es lo mas curioso que aparentemente no hay engaño.

Yo hace tiempo pregunte a necho por ellas y me dijo que no tenia ni idea de ellas,normal,es que el unico que sabe de donde han salido es el vendedor que las vende.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ago 2014)

Creo que he descubierto el misterio, es una serie de MEDALLAS de una ceca nueva española (creo que se hablo de ella hace un año, con unos photoshops de medallas de la fauna iberica):

2014 Fauna Africana - Leopardo Moneda 1000 Kwacha Zambia

Y si, parece que es plata .925, pero no se porque dices que el vendedor no tiene votos negativos, tiene 10 negativos y 10 neutrales (devolucion del dinero), muchos de ellos quejandose de la "fake silver" y de que la de Zambia jo es oficial:

Perfil de votos de eBay de monedasconmemorativas

Mi opinion: son medallas de una ceca recien creada y por tanto sin aun "pedigri".


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Pues, me parece que soy yo el que más se ha acercado a la "realidad"... Si "buceas" en el enlace que has colocado te encuentras con esto:

- 2014 Jefes Indios - Toro Sentado Moneda 10 Montes

Y aquí ya observamos que se deja de "ambigüedades"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

Es que para ser una Ceca tendría que ser mucho más clara en la descripción y composición del producto. En el caso de la moneda "africana" que se comenta pone "Metal: aleación con Plata.925"... Lo normal sería poner Plata.925 y ya no hay lugar a duda alguna, pero así es normal que haya una "desconfianza" justificada. Lo ideal es que los interesados pidieran por ESCRITO una aclaración al respecto y entonces sabrían a qué atenerse.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

Es curioso que las monedas estas de los indios ,que solo contienen un baño de plata,cuesten lo mismo que las de los animales siendo estas supuestamente enteras de plata .925.

El vendedor dice varias veces que son de plata .925,habria que ser muy mentiroso y c....n,para estar mintiendo continuamente,y mas siendo de una ceca privada,con la nefasta publicidad que se la daria si todo fuese mentira.

Pero de todas formas,carece de sentido que una ceca lance unas monedas y las venda a un precio por debajo o similar al coste de produccion de las mismas.

Aqui hasta que no venga un entendido en la materia y que posea una de estas monedas solo podremos que especular.


----------



## horik (16 Ago 2014)

Esta es la vendedora que me hizo desconfiar, vende las mismas monedas.
Cuando vi su perfil por primera vez tenía 5 votos.
2014 Zambia African Wildlife Giraffe 1000 Kwacha Silver 925 | eBay

Últimamente hay varios vendedores ofreciendo estas monedas, hay quien las compran pero yo se que no comprare ninguna.
En este video se pueden ver algunas.
2014 Zambia 1000 Kwacha African Wildlife .925 Proof Silver Coins - Zebra, Buffalo & Meercat - YouTube


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

horik dijo:


> Esta es la vendedora que me hizo desconfiar, vende las mismas monedas.
> Cuando vi su perfil por primera vez tenía 5 votos.
> 2014 Zambia African Wildlife Giraffe 1000 Kwacha Silver 925 | eBay
> 
> ...



Ese vendedor ten por seguro que es el mismo que el otro,porque tiene las mismas monedas que los de la ceca privada de la que salen estas monedas.

Una buena cosa seria preguntar al vendedor que como puede vender monedas por debajo de su precio de costo,a ver por donde sale.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2014 at 17:38 ----------

Otro caso interesante son estas onzas del mismo vendedor de fauna marina de burundi.
Es un caso similar,solo las vende el y no hay informacion por ningun lado.

En teoria son onzas de plata 999,o por lo menos eso pone.

Aqui un anuncio de como termino una puja por 6 monedas:
2014 BURUNDI 5000 FRANCS SEA´S AMAZING WILDLIFE 1 OZ x 6 COIN SET!!! | eBay

Sale a 13 euros por onza,muy por debajo del spot, y hay otros cuantos mas anuncios que se compran por debajo de spot¿que sentido tiene todo esto?

Todo huele pero muy muy mal.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (16 Ago 2014)

En esta web también las venden:

Fauna Africana 2014: La cebra

e indican claramente que se trata de "baño en plata .999".

Claramente es todo muy sospechoso...


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

Joer, veo que somos varios los que hemos mirado esas monedas.

Yo pujé por un par en el ebay y le pregunté al vendedor sobre si eran de plata y me juró y perjuró que eran íntegramente de plata .925, que si no lo eran se la podía devolver.

Total que me animé y me puse a buscar su procedencia, encontré la Ceca de Montesclaros e intenté contactar con ellos ya que, tal y como lo comenta Fernando, en la descripción dice aleación con plata .925 y no plata .925. 

Era tentador, no me parecia mal porque pensaba que era una estrategia de la ceca el dar precios competitivos para coger fama, pero la falta de info me hizo sospechar. Incluso pensé en "vaciar" la tienda.

Aún sigo esperando respuesta ::

Encima pujé con otro usuario que también me dijo que eran de plata y cuando le dije que cuando tuviera las monedas le haría las pruebas correspondientes y si no lo eran, lo denunciaría, enseguida anuló mi puja excusándose que no quería votos negativos.

En fin, todo quedó ahí, no compré las monedas pero no perdí dinero.

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> En esta web también las venden:
> 
> Fauna Africana 2014: La cebra
> 
> ...



A ver si hay suerte y aparece alguien que tiene una de estas monedas,porque como bien han dicho si que hay algun voto negativo a este vendedor,si estuviese estafando de verdad y no fusen monedas de plata de verdad, deberia de tener muchisimos mas votos negativos diciendolo y no solo 3 o 4.

Aparte con con la serie esta de peces de burundi esta pasando lo mismo.

Es demasiado caradurismo que una ceca que esta empezando jure y perjure que vende unas monedas de plata y luego solo sea un baño,perjudicaria demasiado al negocio,es arriesgarse mucho.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ago 2014)

Para mi esta clarisimo, la formula de "aleacion CON plata .925) lo deja clarisimo, es chapado en plata, lo de jurarlo reiteradamente sencillo: a) o es un estafador (lo que diga por privado es irrelevante, en caso de conflicto manda la estudiada y ambigua descripcion), o b) el vendedor de ebay no domina del tema y confunde la plata del chapado con la plata de la aleacion. Pero leidos los comentarios de los votos negativos que le reclaman por ser falsas yo tengo claro al 99% que no comprare. Quien dude, que page 15€ y resuelva la duda al 100%.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2014 at 19:46 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y aparece alguien que tiene una de estas monedas,porque como bien han dicho si que hay algun voto negativo a este vendedor,*si estuviese estafando de verdad y no fusen monedas de plata de verdad, deberia de tener muchisimos mas votos negativos diciendolo y no solo 3 o 4*..



Yo no lo creo, el 90% de los compradores o no saben como verificar si es plata o no lo hacen por pereza, pero de los que lo descubren y reclaman y les devuelven el dinero, pocos puntuan negativo, cuesta hacerlo despues de recuperar la pasta. Por eso, para mi, 3 o 5 denuncias de "fake silver" es mas que suficiente.


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

Pues parece ser que es el vendedor de ebay de una ceca,asi que quizas la opcion a seria la que mas se acercaria.
Aparte que en algunos de sus anuncios la descripcion no es ambigua,pone claramente moneda de plata 0.925,sin ninguna indicacion mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

En lo que a mí respecta el tema está "cerrado". He hablado del mismo con un amigo que es también aficionado a la Numismatica y me ha indicado que tiene una moneda de esa Ceca y en realidad tiene un baño de Plata de 0,999, aunque cuando la compró ya lo sabía, vamos que no se le ocultó...

Y ahora vamos a aplicar el "sentido común" y que suele ser el más "escaso":

1) Son monedas con poca tirada por lo que podrían tener un ligero "plus" en el precio y digo "ligero" por ser una Ceca todavía desconocida.

2) ¿Cómo va a ser factible que las monedas bañadas en Plata 0,999 tengan el mismo precio que las de supuesta Plata de 0,925? Peso y Diámetro son similares, por tanto...

3) Hay una clara ambigüedad y con la evidente intención de "cubrirse las espaldas"...

4) Demasiados votos negativos proporcionalmente en e-Bay y recordemos que ahí los compradores no suelen ser de los más entendidos. Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión le comenté a un forero que no comprase la moneda que mostraba, pues era una falsificación china clarísima y después me lo agradeció...

Comprar algo que no está claro y sólo porque "parece" barato no es lo más recomendable. Además, con lo comentado por Refinanciado: Quien calla, otorga...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

El usuario con el que cancelé la compra (fue un acuerdo mutuo y ambos quedamos conformes) me dijo que había hecho una prueba con un líquido para ver si eran chapadas y le dio que no eran chapadas, incluso me comentó que tenía la factura de una "tienda seria" monedas en la cual decía que eran de plata .925.

Entablé varios mensajes con él y no me pareció que iba de mala fe, con eso llego a la conclusión que en la Ceca hicieron una especie de mezcla con plata .925 y otra cosa, quedando las monedas con un contenido de plata entre .300 y .400.

Lo digo basándome en las fotos que me envió y las comparé con una moneda alemana que tengo con una aleación de .400, el tono era muy parecido.

No creo que sean bañadas en plata, en la web de la Ceca cuando lo es, lo dice claramente, ahí tenemos la confusión. Si fueran bañadas en plata no habría ninguna duda.

Eso o los de la ceca ya van en plan pirata y quieren estafar a manos llenas.

Pero como bien lo dice Fernando, asunto zanjado, aunque no estaría mal llegar a fondo para evitar que jodan a más gente.

Respecto a lo que dice Estudiante Tesorero sobre los votos del eBay, tiene razón, las votaciones negativas son muy escasas, de hecho, cuando he tenido problemas, al indicárselo al vendedor y éste lo soluciona, no le doy un voto negativo, incluso cuando me colaron alguna falsa, afortunadamente son de pocos eurillos que sale más a cuenta devolverme la pasta y me quedo con la moneda.

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

Osea que estamos entre que si son bañadas en plata,y si son una aleacion bajisima de plata.
Que tension,al final compro una y la parto por la mitad con la radial a ver si se desvela el misterio.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

Pues yo no lo hice por los costes de envío (sumando todo, mejor me compro un panda o un kookaburra), pero no estaría mal hacer una prueba.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2014)

Hola, conde84: Mira, en esa Ceca las tienen bañadas en Plata 0,999 y aquí ya lo indican sin lugar a confusión, pero SI que existe la misma cuando nos referimos a la Plata de 0,925 y es que aquí no conocemos la proporción de la misma y solamente podemos "especular" al respecto, pero en lo personal opino que no debe ser abundante...

¿Por qué son tan claros en las monedas bañadas en Oro de 0,999 y especificando incluso la proporción del mismo? En cambio, en la Plata, lo ocultan manifiestamente. Lo que no quita para que donde dicen que existe Plata de 0,925 la haya, pero vete a saber cuánta y es que sino saben que se les podría denunciar por un hecho delictivo. Evidentemente, a esto me refería cuando comentaba lo de "cubrirse las espaldas"...

Siendo coleccionista de las auténticas African Antique Finish, aparte de las otras africanas más conocidas, sería para mí una "herejía" comprar una moneda de este tipo y cuya baja calidad salta a la vista, por tanto tengo claro que no van a ver un solo Euro mío...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

Ahora me asalta otra duda

Si es aleacion de plata con otra cosa no se podria decir que es plata .925,seria .500 ,.600 o demas,ya que la plata 925 en si ya es con aleacion de otro material.

Osea que si yo pongo en una moneda mitad de plata y mitad de cobre deberia decir que es 50% cobre y 50% plata 999,no plata 925,por lo que la moneda seria plata .500. 

No se si me explique bien.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

Esa es la trampa, el "aleación con plata .925" es lo que tiene.

Probablemente sólo les dé para comprar plata .925 y no .999 y la mezclan con otra cosa.

Ve tú a saber la mierda de mezcla que hacen (si es que le meten plata a la moneda).


----------



## conde84 (16 Ago 2014)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Esa es la trampa, el "aleación con plata .925" es lo que tiene.
> 
> Probablemente sólo les dé para comprar plata .925 y no .999 y la mezclan con otra cosa.
> 
> Ve tú a saber la mierda de mezcla que hacen (si es que le meten plata a la moneda).



¿Tampoco puede haber tanta diferencia entre comprar 999 y 925 no?


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ago 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Tampoco puede haber tanta diferencia entre comprar 999 y 925 no?



Yo creo que la pureza del metal sí que tiene mucho que ver para utilizarla en estas cosas, creo recordar que cuando sale en bruto, sale entre .800 y .900 y así la venden al por mayor, si quieres más pureza, tienes que refinar más (con un coste añadido), la .925 es la esterlina (a parte de monedas, cubertería) y quizás sea más fácil y asequible conseguirla, igual le compran un pico a los de los karlillos ::.

Por algo algunos presumen de .999 y otros le han añadido un 9 más, quedando .9999 (pero en oro, con la maple)

Aunque mejor será que nos explique alguien que realmente sepa, que yo aún son muy novato en estos temas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2014)

Normalmente, Refinanciado, para la aleación se utiliza preferentemente el Cobre. De todas formas, yo creo que no tendríamos esta "discusión" si en esa Ceca hubieran colocado la "Ley" en la moneda... Creo recordar que las monedas africanas "Premium" que poseo cumplen con esa premisa.

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (18 Ago 2014)

Bueno, pues estas monedas no parecen muy de fiar, pero yo he aprendido mucho gracias a las respuestas que habéis dado en este foro. A saber:

- No sabía que había CECAs de "ir por casa" como una en Toledo que se hace sus propias moneditas.

- Tampoco que fuera "tan fácil" que una CECA en Toledo haga monedas donde ponga que son de Zambia. O bien lo hacen sin su permiso (fatal) o han conseguido que unos señores del Gobierno de Zambia les permitan acuñar moneda con el nombre de su país (improbable).

- Aunque esto ya lo sabía, nunca viene mal recordar que hay que leer con mimo la letra de la descripción de los productos en eBay o en cualquier otro lugar de venta.

- También me ha sorprendido que esta CECA parezca bastante legal, con tienda física incluso en Toledo, pero luego sea tan opaca en sus respuestas sobre el producto. Aunque su producto fuera bueno, no tienen futuro trabajando así.

Y por cierto, parece que todo el mundo duda de las monedas, porque este fin de semana había varias de ellas a la venta en eBay a precios supuestamente muy atractivos y todas han quedado desiertas.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo a todos los foreros que han contribuido a arrojar un poquito de luz sobre este tema.


----------



## makokillo (20 Nov 2014)

Acaban de llegarme estas 2 nuevas monedas de la serie en antique finish "Africa" . La segunda me gusta especialmente.

*REPUBLICA DEL CONGO 2014 - 1000 fRANCS CFA
GORILA*


*Acabado:* Antique finish
*Peso:*31,135 g Plata 0.999
*Diametro:* 38,61 mm
*Tirada:* 2.000 monedas
Encapsulada y con certificado








*REPUBLICA DE GABON 2013 - 1000 fRANCS CFA 
SERPIENTE*


*Acabado:* Antique finish
*Peso:*31,135 g Plata 0.999
*Diametro:* 38,61 mm
*Tirada:* 2.000 monedas
Encapsulada y con certificado


----------



## malacitanus (20 Nov 2014)

Que bonitas :=) sobre todo la del gorila :=), pero ya caí con la del chimpanze,


----------



## makokillo (20 Nov 2014)

malacitanus dijo:


> Que bonitas :=) sobre todo la del gorila :=), pero ya caí con la del chimpanze,



Esta es algo mas barata, por 65€ se puede pillar. La del Baby Chimpace supongo que nos llegará el mismo dia


----------



## fff (23 Nov 2014)

Las monedas antique finish se van del concepto de bullion con premium, yo diria que son un par de pasos más avanzados.
Como colecciones son muy bonitas, pero peligrosas, puesto que hay menos gente que haga esas colecciones, sin embargo al ser las tiradas escasas la cosa puede compensar... 
No aptas para novatos o rendimiento immediato.


----------



## makokillo (23 Nov 2014)

Hola fff, como bien sabes la mayoría de los que pululamos por estos foros más numismáticos que metaleros, somos coleccionistas y muy pocos van buscando ese " rendimiento inmediato ". Si bien esta serie " África " en antique finish aún no se ha revalorizado mucho sí que existen otros cuantos ejemplos en el precio de las monedas se ha disparado Como por ejemplo la de la serie " African Art & Culture- Mursi " que ahora mismo es complicado encontrarla por menos del triple del precio en que salió a la venta. Otro ejemplo aún más espectacular es el de la serie de Tavalu "Gods of Olympus" de la Perth Mint que aunque son dos onzas no se pueden encontrar por menos de 250 € y la primera moneda "Zeus" anda ya por 350 €.
Pero sí, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, no se puede ir buscando sacarle réditos a estas monedas, vamos a estás y yo creo que ni siquiera a las bullion puro y duro en estos momentos. Como siempre decimos los metaleros y por mucho que no lo echan en cara, esto no es una inversión, es un "seguro" y en el caso de estas monedas antique finish o cualquier otra moneda con valor numismático ya no llega ni siquiera a seguro, es una simple afición, más o menos cara, según el gusto y disponibilidad de dinero de cada uno.



fff dijo:


> Las monedas antique finish se van del concepto de
> bullion con premium, yo diria que son un par de pasos más avanzados.
> Como colecciones son muy bonitas, pero peligrosas, puesto que hay menos gente que haga esas colecciones, sin embargo al ser las tiradas escasas la cosa puede compensar...
> No aptas para novatos o rendimiento immediato.


----------



## fff (23 Nov 2014)

Absolutamente contigo makokillo, se que tu y asqueado sois usuarios muy avanzados 
Me permitia la licencia de recordarlo simplemente a la gente nueva que entra. Hay muchos que confunden seguro con inversion y aveces la linea no esta clara. 
En las antique finish yo personalmente veo inversion, e incluso dependiendo de la suerte, pelotazo, pero, sigue sin ser para metaleros basicos.


----------



## asqueado (23 Nov 2014)

Comenzare diciendo que para gustos los colores, y lo que han comentado tanto *fff,* como *makokillo*, llevan toda la razon y me uno a ellos.
Yo solo tengo dos monedas Antique-finish, una que compre en el año 2010, y trata sobre la Meca, solo he visto una que han puesto en Ebay a la venta durante todo este tiempo y se vendio por casi cuatro veces mas de lo que la compre.






































The Mecca/Qibla Compass
Country: Côte d'Ivoire
Year: 2010
Face
value:
1500 Francs CFA
Metal: Silver .925
Weight: 40 g
Diameter:50 mm
Quality: Antique-finish



Y la otra la de "African Art & Cultura-Mursi" la de las "TETAS" :XX: que fui el primero en conseguirla, de un vendedor aleman, que las pone de higos a brevas y cada vez que saca una a subasta el precio se dispara mas, porque del resto de las que han salido y saldran de animales, pues no ..... ya estoy un poco ....... de tanto animalito, y que conste que son bonitas, pero mis preferencias son otras, a no ser de que cambien de dibujo y es esta















Congo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz



Por cierto tiene ahora mismo una a la venta y falta poco mas de una hora para que termine y la puja esta a 117,66 euros, supongo que finalizara mucho mas cara


Kongo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz | eBay



.


----------



## Bullion10 (24 Nov 2014)

Va a salir a la venta una nueva serie de onzas africanas, y de nuevo con motivos de los años lunares. 

En un principio he pensado, ostras! otra vez, qué pesaditos ya con los animalitos y los años lunares, pero cuando he visto de qué iba, me ha parecido al menos original:

The '2015 GHANA "Lunar Skulls" YEAR OF THE GOAT 1oz Silver High Relief Coin' is the first in a series. There is a limited mintage of only 500 PROOF coins and a still very tight mintage of 2000 for the BU version.

 

 

Son calaveras! La del año de la rata debe de ser bonita, bonita... :XX:

A ver si Necho la va a tener en su repertorio y veremos precios....

Saludos.


----------



## fff (24 Nov 2014)

Original parece, pero me temo que los precios... Silver *High Relief *Coin


----------



## Bullion10 (24 Nov 2014)

fff dijo:


> Original parece, pero me temo que los precios... Silver *High Relief *Coin



En la web de donde he sacado la información citan que la ofrecen en pre-venta por 69 USD la BU y por 89 USD la Proof, aunque esos precios suelen ser luego más bajos si sabes dónde comprar.

En Necho we trust...


----------



## makokillo (25 Nov 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> En la web de donde he sacado la información citan que la ofrecen en pre-venta por 69 USD la BU y por 89 USD la Proof, aunque esos precios suelen ser luego más bajos si sabes dónde comprar.
> 
> En Necho we trust...



Esta es otra serie de las que me temo voy a tener que pasar :´( y mira que me gusta, en proof debe ser preciosa.
Es de una ceca privada americana, el dealer es First Coin Company, Inc. de donde compre la del chimpace.
El precio es el que dices, a mi me parece muy buen precio , El problema es que están en preventa y llevan agotadas más de una semana. En proof la tirada es de solamente 500 piezas, así que imagino que se aguantarían casi al tiempo de sacarlas en preventa.
En eBay ahora mismo está en 121 € y quedan aún cinco días para que acabe la subasta :8: , osea imaginaos al precio al que va a llegar.
Por desgracia, creo que necho no va a disponer de esta moneda. :´(


----------



## Visrul (25 Nov 2014)

fff dijo:


> Original parece, pero me temo que los precios... Silver *High Relief *Coin



Je, la high relief a 750 $ de na...:::8:
De todas formas la bullion está disponible a 69 $ (entiendo que habrá que sumar envío e impuestos, ¿no?)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2014)

Hola, makokillo: Luego, hay algunos por ahí que dicen que el Premium no vale nada... Lo que hace la IGNORANCIA. 

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (25 Nov 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Je, la high relief a 750 $ de na...:::8:
> De todas formas la bullion está disponible a 69 $ (entiendo que habrá que sumar envío e impuestos, ¿no?)



Lo de 750$ lo han puesto por que la tienen agotada, es evidente que a 750$ nadie la va a pedir.

La BU a 69$ es con envio incluido y te aseguran que si te la paran en la aduana y te hacen pagar algo, ellos te devuelven lo que te cobren.
Ademas te hacen un descuento del 3% en el primer pedido.
La BU por menos de 55€ puesta en casa me parece un buen precio, hay que tener en cuenta ademas de la originalidad y el diseño de un artista del tatoo que las BU son solo 2000 monedas la tirada.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 21:22 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: Luego, hay algunos por ahí que dicen que el Premium no vale nada... Lo que hace la IGNORANCIA.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya ves, ya tenemos numerosisimos ejemplos de que no es asi. Una buena ceca, un bonito diseño y la exclusividad de una tirada pequeña hacen subir al premium como la espuma.
Aun así yo sigo comprando una sola moneda de cada y con la unica intencion de coleccionar, con lo que a mi personalmente me jod. mas que me apaña que el premium suba por que las tengo que pagar mas caras si las quiero ::


----------



## malacitanus (25 Nov 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Lo de 750$ lo han puesto por que la tienen agotada, es evidente que a 750$ nadie la va a pedir.
> 
> La BU a 69$ es con envio incluido y te aseguran que si te la paran en la aduana y te hacen pagar algo, ellos te devuelven lo que te cobren.
> Ademas te hacen un descuento del 3% en el primer pedido.
> ...



Y donde tienes el tope? cuando parar? yo hace años coleccionaba solo España ... pero ahora después de 18 años ... me dio por empezar a coleccionar solo monedas de plata de 1 onza... 999. 

Este mes me compre la serie completa de Lunar II,las de Benin, Chimpanzee y machupichu .... La verdad es que no sé como seguir... si empezar y continuar solo las series que EMPIEZEN y me llamen la atención... o empezar con koalas y pajarracos... o hacerme con algunas de Bullion ahora que esta barata la plata.

La de la cabra la veo algo satánica.... Bueno creo que parare un poco y estudiare toda esta terminologia que poneis en al web jeje.

Lo del coleccionismo es raro ... revisando monedas que tengo hay algunas que no pensaba que iban a subir y ahora valen muchísimo mas ... y otras que creías que serían el oro y el moro no valen tanto...

Y en plata veo que pasa igual, no se como la serie de world buda herritage no es mas famosa la de las cien manos es expectacular.


----------



## makokillo (25 Nov 2014)

Supongo que el tope lo tengo en lo "suelto" que me quede en el bolsillo ) con el problema de la vista he estado 6 meses sin comprar nada asi que tenia bastante "suelto" y he comprado 4 cincuentines, un columnario de 1734, una de las de la femme de Dahomei ( que es bastante cara), como 8 o 10 onzas premium y he comenzado a pillar la serie de britannias en proof que tampoco son nada baratas. Amen de las subastas en que he pujado y en las que no me he llevado nada por que me he vuelto muy racano pujando en las subastas  .osea que ya queda poco suelto y hay que ir parando.

El problema de las world buddha heritage es el color, a los más "puristas" no les van nada las monedas coloreadas, y a mí que no me considero para nada purista tampoco me hace mucha gracia, de hecho no tengo ninguna coloreada.

Lo de hacerte con algunas bullion es una buena idea, yo voy comprando un tubo de vez en cuando, me da igual que sean britannias, mapples, eagles, filarmonicas etc y ya llevo tres años comprando un blister entero de pandas del año en curso.



malacitanus dijo:


> Y donde tienes el tope? cuando parar? yo hace años coleccionaba solo España ... pero ahora después de 18 años ... me dio por empezar a coleccionar solo monedas de plata de 1 onza... 999.
> 
> Este mes me compre la serie completa de Lunar II,las de Benin, Chimpanzee y machupichu .... La verdad es que no sé como seguir... si empezar y continuar solo las series que EMPIEZEN y me llamen la atención... o empezar con koalas y pajarracos... o hacerme con algunas de Bullion ahora que esta barata la plata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Visrul (25 Nov 2014)

La verdad es que es muy bonita y creo que la voy a pillar. ¿Alguien ha hecho algún pedido con ellos?
Por otro lado como j..e ser pobre, porque la serie que tienen de los signos del zodiaco de Aphonse Mucha es preciosa:baba:, pero el problema es que es para bolsillos muy pudientes...:


----------



## malacitanus (26 Nov 2014)

La cabra high relief ahora esta a Price: $199.90

Yo compre hace poco una moneda en esa web, cuando me llegue te cuento,


----------



## makokillo (1 Dic 2014)

No pertenece a este hilo pero como ya empezamos hablando aqui sobre ella, os dejo el precio final que ha alcanzado la monedita en la subasta de ebay, por cierto " pa mear y no echar gota" :8::8::8::8::8::8::8: 

PROOF - 2015 GHANA "Lunar Skulls" YEAR OF THE GOAT 1oz Silver High Relief Coin | eBay


----------



## conde84 (1 Dic 2014)

Me parece una autentica locura ese precio,no le veo justificacion por ningun lado.


----------



## asqueado (1 Dic 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Me parece una autentica locura ese precio,no le veo justificacion por ningun lado.





Una autentica locura NO, lo siguiente, han pujado en 91 ocasiones y el que se lo ha llevado e***e ( 1595) ha pujado en 36 ocasiones, este se lo llevaba por cohones, al igual que en los duelos del oeste:XX::XX:, una muesca mas no importaba
Desde luego la moneda es curiosa y en esa calidad proof tiene que verse expectacular, pero yo no pago ese dinero::




.


----------



## makokillo (1 Dic 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Una autentica locura NO, lo siguiente, han pujado en 91 ocasiones y el que se lo ha llevado e***e ( 1595) ha pujado en 36 ocasiones, este se lo llevaba por cohones, al igual que en los duelos del oeste:XX::XX:, una muesca mas no importaba
> Desde luego la moneda es curiosa y en esa calidad proof tiene que verse expectacular, pero yo no pago ese dinero::
> 
> 
> ...



Os voy a contar un secretito :fiufiu:

El otro dia viendo que no iba a poder pillar la proof me dio por comprar una BU en el distribuidor. Pasadas unas cuantas horas me enviaron un correo y me decian que solo para los compradores de las BU habia un codigo de descuento de 50$ para la compra de las proof que para entonces ya las habian puesto a 199$ con lo que me dió la vena y por primera vez compre 3 unidades de una misma moneda. Osea que tengo 3 moneditas en Proof compradas a 150$  . Sigue sin ser nada barata pero mal se tiene que dar para que no me salga gratis la que me quede


----------



## asqueado (1 Dic 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Os voy a contar un secretito :fiufiu:
> 
> El otro dia viendo que no iba a poder pillar la proof me dio por comprar una BU en el distribuidor. Pasadas unas cuantas horas me enviaron un correo y me decian que solo para los compradores de las BU habia un codigo de descuento de 50$ para la compra de las proof que para entonces ya las habian puesto a 199$ con lo que me dió la vena y por primera vez compre 3 unidades de una misma moneda. Osea que tengo 3 moneditas en Proof compradas a 150$  . Sigue sin ser nada barata pero mal se tiene que dar para que no me salga gratis la que me quede



TRAIDORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BUITRE CARROÑEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


8:ienso::8::::cook:




.


----------



## makokillo (1 Dic 2014)

En mi defensa he de decir que apenas duraron un suspiro, naturalmente. Es una de esas pocas veces que llegas justo en el momento oportuno.


asqueado dijo:


> TRAIDORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> BUITRE CARROÑEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> traidorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> buitre carroñeroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...



Y "GITANOOOOOOOOOOO"...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo.


----------



## makokillo (1 Dic 2014)

Como dicen en mi pueblo;
" Pá un gato que maté, matagatos me llamaron" :´(



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y "GITANOOOOOOOOOOO"...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Un abrazo.


----------



## asqueado (1 Dic 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> En mi defensa he de decir que apenas duraron un suspiro, naturalmente. Es una de esas pocas veces que llegas justo en el momento oportuno.



:Aplauso:, pues me alegro makokillo, creo que has hecho una buena compra, por cierto, si mal no recuerdo he leido o he entendido que es el principio de una coleccion de 12 monedas y que en las prof, iria inscrito el numero de la moneda, yo ya estoy en retirada, poca cosa ya, pendiente de recibir algunos duros del mundo, alguna que otra para terminar alguna coleccion que tengo pendiente y poco mas, el otro dia conte por encima mi coleccion de monedas y me :8:



---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 22:39 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y "GITANOOOOOOOOOOO"...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Un abrazo.




:XX::XX::XX: SI FUERA GITANO ( con todos mis respetos) LLEVARIA MUCHOS CORDONES DE HORO EN EL CUELLO, Y RELOJES Y SORTIJAS Y PULSERAS





.


----------



## makokillo (1 Dic 2014)

Claro, al ser una serie del calendario lunar son 12 monedas.
A ver cuando lleguen, pero en principio sí, cada una debería de llevar grabado el número de serie.
Pues si te bates en retirada, me sé de uno que lo va a sentir muchísimo, ¿cómo va a poder ahora el probe eslovaco dar de comer a sus churumbeles ?
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



asqueado dijo:


> :Aplauso:, pues me alegro makokillo, creo que has hecho una buena compra, por cierto, si mal no recuerdo he leido o he entendido que es el principio de una coleccion de 12 monedas y que en las prof, iria inscrito el numero de la moneda, yo ya estoy en retirada, poca cosa ya, pendiente de recibir algunos duros del mundo, alguna que otra para terminar alguna coleccion que tengo pendiente y poco mas, el otro dia conte por encima mi coleccion de monedas y me :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (2 Dic 2014)

makokillo especulator


----------



## malacitanus (2 Dic 2014)

3 ya es vicio ...


----------



## conde84 (27 Dic 2014)

Es una nueva serie de los 5 grandes animales africanos,muy original el tema para no variar.
Pone que es en plata pura .999.

Es de la ceca de montesclaro los que tambien hicieron las monedas de las que hace poco se hablo aqui de zambia,que en todos lados de ebay decian que eran plata.925 y realmente son cu-ni,con baño de plata.

Ahora sale esa coleccion en la pagina de la ceca,y deja claro lo que es,cosa que antes no ponia.

Acaban de salir,sobre los 30 euros,yo no las toco ni con un palo.

Mas informacion en la ceca de montesclaros.


----------



## asqueado (24 Ene 2015)

Nueva serie













2015 Burundi 1 Troy Oz Silver African Lion 5000 Francs 

DESCRIPCION

2015 marks the first issue in the ModernCoinMart (MCM) exclusive "African Lion" series. Every year a new and different design will be released in the series featuring one of the greatest animals on earth--The African Lion. This product is the Brilliant Uncirculated version, which was designed to be traded as a bullion coin, giving our customers an additional choice when buying silver. There will also be collectors edition proof, gilt and colorized versions made

The design side of the coin features a pair of adult lions sitting in the Serengeti gazing over their territory alert to anything that moves. The African Lion is the known as the "King of Beasts," dominant in their domain. Highly distinctive, the male lion is easily recognized by its mane, and its face is one of the most widely recognized animal symbols in human culture.

The obverse of the coin bears the forward facing male lion design taken from the seal of Burundi, the issuing authority of this coin. The denomination and date are also present in the inscription on this side of the coin.

Lions are unusually social compared to other cats. A pride of lions consists of related females and offspring and a small number of adult males. Groups of female lions typically hunt together, preying mostly on large prey. Lions are apex and keystone predators, however they are also expert scavengers.

Technical specifications
Denomination	5000 Francs
Legal Tender of	Burundi
Finish	Uncirculated
Composition	Silver
Fineness	.999 fine
Diameter	1.50 inches
Weight	31.1 g
Edge treatment	Serrated
Shape	Round
Mintage Maximum set at 50,000 

8:


----------



## necho (24 Ene 2015)

La moneda de arriba se puede encontrar en el hilo de compra-venta entre foreros por *24,90 EUR*


----------



## fff (28 Ene 2015)

Ceca alemana, necho?


----------



## necho (30 Ene 2015)

*Burundi 2015 "African Lion" y Burkina Faso 2015 "Aphrodite"*



fff dijo:


> Ceca alemana, necho?



La moneda la acuña una ceca privada americana. El distribuidor a nivel mundial y poseedor de los derechos (otorgados por el gobierno de Burundi) no me ha querido dar el nombre de la misma (supongo que será política interna de la empresa)...

Por otra parte, aprovecho para comentar que la próxima entrega de la serie "Dioses del mundo" proof like de Bukina Faso será la diosa Afrodita y se espera que empiecen a acuñarlas a mediados de abril.


----------



## conde84 (30 Ene 2015)

necho dijo:


> La moneda la acuña una ceca privada americana. El distribuidor a nivel mundial y poseedor de los derechos (otorgados por el gobierno de Burundi) no me ha querido dar el nombre de la misma (supongo que será política interna de la empresa)...
> 
> Por otra parte, aprovecho para comentar que la próxima entrega de la serie "Dioses del mundo" proof like de Bukina Faso será la diosa Afrodita y se espera que empiecen a acuñarlas a mediados de abril.



Perdona necho,pero segun he leido la primera diosa es Hera.


----------



## necho (30 Ene 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Perdona necho,pero segun he leido la primera diosa es Hera.



Conde84,la serie a la que yo me refiero es la de Burkiana Faso cuya licencia la tiene la Mint alemana MCI. A la que tú te refieres y has publicado en otro hilo es la serie de Tuvalu y que es producida por la Perth Mint.

Aquí la foto de la primera entrega de dicha serie:


----------



## conde84 (30 Ene 2015)

necho dijo:


> Conde84,la serie a la que yo me refiero es la de Burkiana Faso cuya licencia la tiene la Mint alemana MCI. A la que tú te refieres y has publicado en otro hilo es la serie de Tuvalu y que es producida por la Perth Mint.
> 
> Aquí la foto de la primera entrega de dicha serie:



Correcto necho,me he liado con tantos dioses a la vez.

Por cierto esa moneda se me escapo en su momento cuando la tenias en venta,a ver si me hago con ella.

Saludos


----------



## necho (30 Ene 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Correcto necho,me he liado con tantos dioses a la vez.
> 
> Por cierto esa moneda se me escapo en su momento cuando la tenias en venta,a ver si me hago con ella.
> 
> Saludos



Intentaré a ver si puedo hacerme con unos Poseidones para cuando ofrezca la Afrodita (que espero poder ofrecerla) para que así los rezagados se puedan poner al día ;-)


----------



## conde84 (4 Feb 2015)

¿alguien sabe si de los elefantes del 2004 al 2010 salieron versiones tanto BU como proof?

Es que por internet me salen las tiradas de los años pero no aclaran si son BU,proof, o que.


----------



## fff (4 Feb 2015)

Creo que todas son proof


----------



## conde84 (4 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> Creo que todas son proof



Es que me ofrecen una del 2005 y otra del 2006,en acabado bu,que dan el peso,medidas y suenan a plata,a buen precio,pero miro por internet y no veo informacion.

Alguna foto de google de los elefantes si salen alguna como la que me ofrecen,pero sin informacion,y no se que pensar.


----------



## fff (4 Feb 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Es que me ofrecen una del 2005 y otra del 2006,en acabado bu,que dan el peso,medidas y suenan a plata,a buen precio,pero miro por internet y no veo informacion.
> 
> Alguna foto de google de los elefantes si salen alguna como la que me ofrecen,pero sin informacion,y no se que pensar.



Las de años anteriores creo qeu no son proof, pero desde cierto año lo son todas... a menos que vea un contraejemplo


----------



## conde84 (4 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> Las de años anteriores creo qeu no son proof, pero desde cierto año lo son todas... a menos que vea un contraejemplo



¿las de años anteriores a 2005 te refieres?

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 22:12 ----------

Mira aqui alguna que veo x internet que no es proof creo:
















Si la vista no me falla estas no tienen fondo espejo.


----------



## necho (4 Feb 2015)

Las Somalias Elefant son todas BU. Ya en el 2012 empezaron a sacar la versión privy mark en BU también y en el 2013 también la versión High Relief que esa sí que es proof. Luego tenemos las ediciones Gilded y Coloured que son BU también.


----------



## conde84 (4 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Las Somalias Elefant son todas BU. Ya en el 2012 empezaron a sacar también la versión privy mark en BU también y en el 2013 también la versión High Relief que esa sí que es proof.



Vaya ahora si me has liado.

Yo he visto elefantes que su acabado es espejo,es mas la mayoria son acabado espejo,las bu las considero las que no tienen acabado espejo,como las fotos que puse.

Por ejemplo en la foto que he puesto que mas se ve es la del 2007 sin acabado espejo,y yo esa misma moneda la he visto en acabado espejo,por eso la considero proof.¿entonces habria dos tipos no?

Es mas las que me han enseñado,no tienen acabado espejo alguno,son satin digamos,y de ese mismo año si he visto otras con acabado espejo,por eso pregunto si hay dos versiones de ellas.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 22:27 ----------

Para ilustrarlo un poco:


Esta es la que yo llamo proof,como vemos el fondo es espejo






Esta es la que llamo BU







Y repito que el peso,medidas,y sonido de las ''BU'' que he visto eran buenos.


----------



## necho (4 Feb 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Vaya ahora si me has liado.
> 
> Yo he visto elefantes que su acabado es espejo,es mas la mayoria son acabado espejo,las bu las considero las que no tienen acabado espejo,como las fotos que puse.
> 
> ...



Las de los primeros años eran más "opacas" pero sin llegar a ser satín o mate como una ASE por por poner un ejemplo. Ya ya con el tiempo el acabado iba siendo más brillante hasta llegar a la del 2015 (cambiaron de ceca) que es más brillante pero en absoluto es proof. Ni siquiera se acerca a una proof like como puede ser una Benin "Elefantes" o las Tokelau Reverse proof.

De las fotos que pones la segunda parece un escaneo y por la luz del escáner por eso se ve más blancuzca. También en los primeros años era común que vinieran bastante "lefadas" y las que no, son esas que se ven más brillantes y que tú piensas que son proof.

La Arcas de Noé brillan bastante y como sabrás no son consideradas proof 

Por cierto, hasta el 2014 estas monedas eran acuñadas por la Bayern Mint por encargo de Emporium Hamburg (Silber-Werte para los amigos) luego en 2015 se la llevó la gente de Geiger que son los mismos que tienen la licencia de las Arcas de Noé. Las Somalia Elefant ahora las acuñan en Suiza creo que en la misma ceca de Geiger (ellos acuñan lingotes y medallas) y las Arcas de Noé las siguen acuñando la LEV (Mint de Leizigp).


----------



## conde84 (4 Feb 2015)

Pero dejando las fotos aparte,te aseguro que las que me han ofrecido son satin ,digamos que es igual que comparar una precolombina proof y una satin (sabras de lo que hablo),que la diferencia es enorme,pues con estas lo mismo,tienen que ser tipos distintos de moneda el mismo año,o que son falsas,cosa que dudo mucho,porque dan todo bien.


----------



## makokillo (5 Feb 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero dejando las fotos aparte,te aseguro que las que me han ofrecido son satin ,digamos que es igual que comparar una precolombina proof y una satin (sabras de lo que hablo),que la diferencia es enorme,pues con estas lo mismo,tienen que ser tipos distintos de moneda el mismo año,o que son falsas,cosa que dudo mucho,porque dan todo bien.



Yo tengo la colección completa de 2004 a 2015 y todas son satín, unas brilla más que otras pero desde luego no hay ni muchísimo menos la diferencia entre unas y otras que hay en el ejemplo que has puesto de las precolombinas.


----------



## conde84 (5 Feb 2015)

Mañana a ver si puedo sacar unas fotos reales de las dos juntas y veis la diferencia.


----------



## fff (5 Feb 2015)

Queria puntualizar que a mi me parecen un acabado espejo en plan como los panda, no en plan "onza de 80 euros en caja". Y juraria que las de los años 10,11,12,13,14,15 son de ese estilo...


----------



## kapandji (12 Feb 2015)

*burundi african lions*

hola a todos,
estoy viendo la onza anterior, la burundi african lions y me surgen algunas dudas, ¿alguno tiene una idea formada sobre esta onza?, ¿la habeis tenido en la mano?, ¿es realmente bonita?,¿merecería la pena empezar la colección o creeis será una de tantas?, ¿tirada de 50.000 sería interesante?,¿con qué otra onza la compararíais?
un saludo


----------



## Bullion10 (12 Feb 2015)

Pues es una buena pregunta, que de momento sólo podrán responderlas los que hayan tenido la moneda en la mano. 

Espero que no sean acuñaciones como la Somaliland, que no me gusta nada, y que sea algo más parecido a una moneda de una calidad mínima. Puestos a comparar con otras africanas, que fuera al menos como las de la serie de animales de Rwanda.

Esperaremos comentarios de los primeros que las vean en directo y sus opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (17 Feb 2015)

Nueva ONZA de la serie.

*GABON 1000 FRANCS CFA*

antique finish
31,135 g Silber 0.999
Ø 40 mm
Auflage: 2.000 Exemplare


----------



## Evil_ (6 Sep 2015)

Buenas a todos de nuevo,he estado un tiempo desconectado de estos lares por circunstancias de la vida.Ahora que he vuelto me gustaria retomar de nuevo las colecciones que tenia a medias sobre todo la serie antique finish "Africa".
He estado mirando pero no veo informacion clara de las monedas que van ya si alguien podria sacarme de la duda o decirme alguna web con info de todas las monedas que lleba ya estaria muy agradecido.
Tengo 3 del 2012 y 5 del 2013 las 8 primeras que salieron.
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## makokillo (6 Sep 2015)

Evil_ dijo:


> Buenas a todos de nuevo,he estado un tiempo desconectado de estos lares por circunstancias de la vida.Ahora que he vuelto me gustaria retomar de nuevo las colecciones que tenia a medias sobre todo la serie antique finish "Africa".
> He estado mirando pero no veo informacion clara de las monedas que van ya si alguien podria sacarme de la duda o decirme alguna web con info de todas las monedas que lleba ya estaria muy agradecido.
> Tengo 3 del 2012 y 5 del 2013 las 8 primeras que salieron.
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



Hola Evil_,

Yo las que tengo hasta ahora son:

ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO RHINOCEROS 2012
ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO BABY LIONS 2012
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON LION 2013
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON ELEPHANT 2012
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON BABY ELEPHANT 2013
ONZAS DE AFRICA GHANA ELEPHANTS 2013
ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO HIPPO 2013
ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO SURICATAS 2013
ONZAS DE AFRICA GHANA LION 2013
ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO GORILA 2014
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON SERPIENTE 2014
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON AVESTRUZ 2014
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON BÚFALO 2015
ONZAS DE AFRICA GHANA GORILA 2015
ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO CEBRAS 2015
ONZAS DE AFRICA GABON GUEPARDO 2015
ONZAS DE AFRICA CONGO RINOCERONTES 2015

Creo que no se me ha escapado ninguna.
Lo de la información "clara" de las monedas que van a salir de la serie me temo que es completamente imposible. Es una serie abierta acuñada por una ceca privada, la BH Mayer's Kunstprageanstalt GmbH mint y me temo que ni ellos mismos saben cuando la cerraran, mientras sigan vendiendolas creo que seguiran acuñando paises, años y bichitos.


----------



## rojiblanco (6 Sep 2015)

Bonita colección, es un no parar.
Conseguiste la de los mursi?...tiene precios prohibitivos.


----------



## makokillo (6 Sep 2015)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Bonita colección, es un no parar.
> Conseguiste la de los mursi?...tiene precios prohibitivos.



Sigo detras de ella pero mucho me temo que aun me queda muuuuuuucho que esperar para conseguirla, lejos de bajar, cada vez cuestan mas, la ultima subastada, 179€ ::


----------

